# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  ψευτικα TIP3055 .. αηδίασα.

## IXHEM

Παιδια εχω κανει ενα τροφοδοτικο απο το θρηλικο ελεκτορ. εχω παρει τιπ 3055 (απο το ebay)(τα φθηνοτερα σαν φτωχο παιδι που ειμαι) αν και στο σχεδιο ελεγε 2n3055.
στις δοκιμες μου οταν επρεπε να ρυθμησω το μεγιστο ρευμα εξοδου το ρευμα βραχυκυκλωσης. στο ελεκτορ ελεγε να βαλω το αμπερομετρο παραλληλα με την εξοδο και να κανω την ρυθμηση. ελα που με αυτον τον τροπο μου βραχυκυλωνει τα τρανζιστορ.. μου εχει καταστρεψει ηδη 5-6 τετοια τρανζιστορ. επειδη με αυτον το τροπο μου κατεστρεφε τα τρανζιστορ. σκεφτηκα. για να ρυθμησω το μεγιστο ρευμα στα 3Α δεν μενει παρα να βαλεις ενα φορτιο στα 3Α.. ετσι και εκανα. ολα καλα δουλεψε για λιγες μερες.
σημερα εβαλα φορτιο κινητηρα  5vdc 25w ..5A δλδ. ξεκινησα με μηδενικη ταση και οριο ρευματος. στα 1Α ως εκει καλα. σιγα σιγα ανεβαζα το οριο του ρευματος πηγε στα 3 και τα ξεπερασε. εγω γυρισα κ αλλο το ποτενσιομετρο πανω απο 3 Α. καπου στα 4 ξαφνικα βραχυκυκωνει ενα απο τα 3 τρανζιστορ. και δινει στον 5βολτο κινητηρα 48βολτ .. καταλαβενετε τι εγινε εκεινη την ωρα..  :Drool:  :Lol:   (ξεχασα απο που κλεινει το τροφοδοτικο.) τελος παντων πλακα ειχε ολο αυτο. ΑΛΛΑ

Δεν θα επρπε απο την στιγμη που ρυθμιζεις το τροφοδοτικο 3Α επειτα βαλεις φορτιο 3Α να σου κοβει cc 3Α ? αυτο δεν ειναι προστασια απο βραχυκυκλωση ?

εχετε να προτεινετε καποιο αλλο τρανζιστορ σαυτες τις προδιαγραφες? ή αν υπαρχει καποιο μαγαζι που να προμηθευτω γνησια εξαρτηματα (tip3055) οχι τα σκουπιδια του ebay..?

βρηκα αυτα απο ευρωπη. φαινοντε γνησια. να τα τσιμπησω?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/143673564098

ευχαριστω σας

----------


## selectronic

Πρώτα απ' όλα τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο χωρίς να ξέρω το σχέδιο (κάτι τέτοιο?), αλλά λογικά αν μιλάμε για κλασσικό γραμμικό τροφοδοτικό, όταν βραχυκυκλώνεις την έξοδο η τάση εξόδου είναι μηδέν (ας πούμε τάση στους Εκπομπούς των NPN εξόδου), άρα όλη η τάση του μετ/στη πέφτει πάνω στα τρανζίστορ (Vce). Το ρεύμα εκείνη τη στιγμή εξαρτάτε από που έχεις ρυθμίσει τον περιορισμό ρεύματος (αυτό είναι το "CC" και ΟΧΙ "προστασία από βραχυκύκλωμα"), οπότε αν έχεις το ρεύμα ρυθμισμένο στο μέγιστο και η Vce είναι η μέγιστη δυνατή (άρα τέρμα dissipation στα εξόδου).... ΜΠΟΥΜ!

Η αρχική ρύθμιση του μέγιστου ρεύματος (αν έχεις τριμμεράκια η πλακέτα για αυτόν το σκοπό) πρέπει να γίνει με βραχυκύκλωμα στην έξοδο και όχι "3Α φορτίο", οπότε δεν το έκανες σωστά γι' αυτό και ανέβηκε η ρύθμιση μέχρι 4Α. Κανονικά αν και εκείνη την στιγμή βράζεις τα εξόδου, δεν θα έπρεπε να κάνει ΜΠΟΥΜ στον σύντομο χρόνο που θέλεις για να ρυθμίσεις το μέγιστο όριο. Τώρα αν η ψύκτρα ήταν από πριν ζεματιστή ή είναι μικρή, αν εσύ πήρες τον χρόνο σου να κάνεις την ρύθμιση, αν το σχέδιο είναι λίγο οριακό στα τρανζίστορ εξόδου (που δεν νομίζω αφού μιλάμε για κύκλωμα του Ελέκτορ), έβαλες και 90W τρανζίστορ αντί για 115W...
Το μόνο που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις εκτός από το να βάλεις εξτρά τρανζίστορ μόνο για την ρύθμιση, είναι να έβαζες ένα μετ/στη με χαμηλότερη τάση εξόδου, οπότε θα κατέβαζες την Vce και έτσι το dissipation. Βέβαια η ρύθμιση θα έπρεπε να γίνεται μια χαρά όπως είναι το σχέδιο...

Τώρα, το σχέδιο λέει για 2Ν3055 που είναι 115W και εσύ έβαλες ΤΙΡ2055 που είναι 90W, δεν ξέρω πόσο ρόλο παίζει αυτό αλλά είναι πιο μικρά όπως και να το κάνεις.
Αυτά που βάζεις με 9ευρώ από το eBay είναι 5+2, το τροφοδοτικό σου πόσα θέλει? Μην βάλεις από διαφορετική παρτίδα, μπορεί να καλυτερεύει το μοίρασμα του φορτίου με αντιστάσεις Εκπομπών (βατικές 0.1-0.33Ω) αλλά διαφορετικές παρτίδες BJT μπορεί να έχουν διαφορά στο hfe...
Εγώ όμως δεν θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις από eBay, θα σου έλεγα να πάρεις από acdcshop που έχει γνήσια εξαρτήματα και συγκεκριμένα ή ΤΙΡ35C (NPN 100V 25A *125W* TO247) στα ~1.90ευρώ το ένα ή καλύτερα 2SC5200 (NPN 230V 15A *150W* TO264) στα περίπου 2.7ευρώ το ένα. Η διαφορά στην τιμή είναι γελοία, δεν θα έπρεπε καθόλου να τα αναφέρω τα ΤΙΡ, αλλά είπα να γράψω και την budget επιλογή (αν και για 2-3ευρώ διαφορά θα το μετανιώνεις για όλη σου την ζωή αν πάρεις τα μικρότερα). Αν δεν ανέφερες το θέμα του κόστους θα σου έλεγα να βάλεις 2Ν3773 (ΤΟ-3) να τα έχεις "για πάντα"...

Καλή τύχη!

----------


## IXHEM

καταρχας πολυ ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου. δεν το συζηταω αυτο για τα χρηματα.. απλα δεν ηξερα οτι παιζει πολυ σαπιλα στο ebay απο κινα ειπα εχ ολα το ιδιο ειναι αλλα τεκικα πιο πολλα εδωσα παιρνοντας σαπιλες με λιγα χρηματα παρα να επερνα μια και καλη γνησια .. απλα δεν ηξερα .. θα ανεβασω το κυκλωμα το μεσημερι

----------


## selectronic

Παθαίνεις και μαθαίνεις, έτσι πάει...
Έχω κι εγώ BJT/MOSFET, OpAmps, πυκνωτές με ΕSR για πέταμα, όλα από eBay...

Βάλε σωστά 150W τρανζίστορ και θα είσαι μια χαρά. Απλά μην το κρατάς βραχυκυκλωμένο το τροφοδοτικό, 99.9% ΔΕΝ έχει "προστασία από βραχυκύκλωμα" με την έννοια ότι μπορείς να το αφήσεις 10 λεπτά με βραχυκυκλωμένη την έξοδο, μόνο "περιορισμό μέγιστου ρεύματος εξόδου" έχουν αυτά τα κυκλώματα, δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα...

Και αν δεν έχει αλλαγή τυλίγματος μετ/στη το κύκλωμά σου, έχεις το παράδοξο ότι για το Χ ρεύμα, όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η τάση εξόδου (και άρα το φορτίο του τροφοδοτικού σε Watts), τόσο λιγότερο ζορίζεται!
Αν πχ η τάση στην γέφυρά (Συλλέκτης των ΝΡΝ εξόδου) είναι ας πούμε σταθερά 28V, τότε στα 24V/3A (72W φορτίο) δουλεύει άνετα γιατί 4Vce*3A=12W dissipation στο/α εξόδου, ενώ για φορτίο 5V/3A (15W φορτίο) τα τρανζίστορ μετατρέπουν σε θερμότητα 23*3=69W !!!

----------


## IRF

> Παιδια εχω κανει ενα τροφοδοτικο απο το θρηλικο ελεκτορ. εχω παρει τιπ 3055 (απο το ebay)......................σημερα εβαλα φορτιο κινητηρα  5vdc 25w ..5A δλδ.



Ο κινητήρας ήταν με καρβουνάκια;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## 744

Νομίζω ότι η αγορά ημιαγωγών από ebay, Amazon, Ali xxxx κλπ, δεν έχει ρίσκο να πετύχεις αντίγραφα ή ξεκολλημένα από πλακέτες και relabeled αλλά μάλλον βεβαιότητα!

Και καλά να είναι το ίδιο εξάρτημα που το έχουν κάνει relabel και re-tin. Αν είναι άλλο τελείως? 

Δείτε αυτό το video που νομίζω καλύπτει πλήρως το θέμα fake chips https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k72SFBOZ_lw

Για αυτό το λόγο αγοράζουμε από έμπιστους μεταπωλητές (Mouser, TME, Arrow, Farnell κλπ) ή και από τα ίδια τα εργοστάσια πλέον (π.χ. Microchip, TI κλπ).

Το θέμα με τα fake 2Ν3055 είναι απίστευτα παλιό! Παιδί ήμουν και θυμάμαι ιστορίες να μετονομάζουν φτηνά τρανζίστορ σε 2Ν3055 ακόμα και στην Ελλάδα!

Από εκεί και πέρα, για το συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικό, ας μιλήσουμε πάνω στο σχέδιο για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

Πάντως, όπως προαναφέρθηκε, άλλο η ρύθμιση ρεύματος και άλλο η προστασία βραχυκυκλώματος (που πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει και foldback).

----------


## 744

Και μια φωτό από γνήσιο 3055. Σύγκρινέ το με το link που παράθεσες. Μετά από λίγο καιρό αρχίζεις να καταλαβαίνεις τα fake από τα γνήσια, παρατηρώντας το labeling, την κατασκευή του εξαρτήματος, τα pin και γενικά την εμφάνισή τους.

tip3055-npn-100v-15a-90w.jpg

----------


## IXHEM

ιδου και το σχεδιο
c1.jpg

εχω Μ/Σ 35v και 12-0-12V ..

εχουμε 35/0,707 = 49Vdc
οποτε οταν βραχυκυκλωνω την εξοδο στο Vce εχουμε τα 49V-(ταση πανω στην αντισταση εκπομου) με μηδενικο ρευμα βασης.. σωστα?
εδω θα το βρειτε : https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/dow...do=file&id=277

----------


## 744

Αυτό το τροφοδοτικό το έχω πάνω από 20 ή και 25 χρόνια. Δουλεύει σκληρά κάθε μέρα και με μεγάλα ζόρια (περιλαμβάνουν και βραχυκυκλώματα).

Αυτονόητο ότι είναι άψογο σε όλα και απίστευτα αξιόπιστο.

Και με ένα ακόμα σετ pass τρανζίστορ- αντίσταση εκπομπού η αντοχή του ανέβηκε ακόμη περισσότερο.

Εξαιρετική είναι η σταθεροποίηση τάσης στο σημείο τροφοδοσίας με τις sense γραμμές όταν τα ρεύματα είναι μεγάλα και το καλώδιο μακρύ.

----------


## IXHEM

> Αυτό το τροφοδοτικό το έχω πάνω από 20 ή και 25 χρόνια. Δουλεύει σκληρά κάθε μέρα και με μεγάλα ζόρια (περιλαμβάνουν και βραχυκυκλώματα).
> 
> Αυτονόητο ότι είναι άψογο σε όλα και απίστευτα αξιόπιστο.
> 
> Και με ένα ακόμα σετ pass τρανζίστορ- αντίσταση εκπομπού η αντοχή του ανέβηκε ακόμη περισσότερο.
> 
> Εξαιρετική είναι η σταθεροποίηση τάσης στο σημείο τροφοδοσίας με τις sense γραμμές όταν τα ρεύματα είναι μεγάλα και το καλώδιο μακρύ.



σαν να ακουω εναν παλιο καθηγητη που μου το προτεινε να το φτιαξω. και χαιρομου που ακουω(διαβαζω) να λες τα ιδια. να το φτιαξω να τελειωνω γιατι εχω καιρω τωρα που με παιδευει.

----------


## 744

Πάντως το 2Ν3055 συγκριτικά με το TIP3055, για μένα είναι προτιμότερο από θερμικής άποψης. To 2N3055 λειτουργεί μέχρι 200 βαθμούς και έχει χαμηλότερη θερμική αντίσταση αλλά και μεγαλύτερη ισχύ κατά 25 watt.

Μπορεί να σου είναι βολικότερο σαν συσκευασία το TIP αλλά αξίζει λίγη ταλαιπωρία τώρα για καλύτερη θερμική συμπεριφορά αργότερα.

----------


## IXHEM

> Πάντως το 2Ν3055 συγκριτικά με το TIP3055, για μένα είναι προτιμότερο από θερμικής άποψης. To 2N3055 λειτουργεί μέχρι 200 βαθμούς και έχει χαμηλότερη θερμική αντίσταση αλλά και μεγαλύτερη ισχύ κατά 25 watt.
> 
> Μπορεί να σου είναι βολικότερο σαν συσκευασία το TIP αλλά αξίζει λίγη ταλαιπωρία τώρα για καλύτερη θερμική συμπεριφορά αργότερα.



πλεον δεν ειμαι ουτε για το ενα ουτε για το αλλο . με 35Vac (49Vdc με την ανορθωση) που παρεχει ο Μ/Σ νομιζω το 2SC5200 θα κανει μια χαρα την δουλεια του. για την ψυξη τους περα απο την ψυκτα εχω ανεμιστηρες οταν φτασει στους 35-40 βαθμους ξεκινανε..

----------


## selectronic

> ...οποτε οταν βραχυκυκλωνω την εξοδο στο Vce εχουμε τα 49V-(ταση πανω στην αντισταση εκπομου) με μηδενικο ρευμα βασης.. σωστα?



Όχι, στο έγραψα και στο #2:

Ναι μεν η τάση Vce θα είναι η μέγιστη (49V μάλλον δύο-τρία βολτ πιο κάτω λόγο βύθισης τάσης μετ/στη υπό φορτίο) αλλά το ρεύμα Συλλέκτη θα είναι ότι γράφει το αμπερόμετρο (διά όσα τρανζίστορ έχεις), οπότε αν ο περιορισμός ρεύματος είναι στο μέγιστο (3Α), θα έχεις *σε κάθε τρανζίστορ 49*1=49W* που είναι μπόλικα:
Παρακάτω είναι η καμπύλη dissipation vs Tc (θερμοκρασία case) του 2Ν3055, στους 100c το absolute maximum limit είναι ~65W (το Ελέκτορ γράφει "το κάθε 2Ν2055 δεν μπορεί να καταναλώσει ισχύ περισσότερη από 50W")...


To ρεύμα Βάσης θα είναι το ρεύμα Συλλέκτη διά το hfe που έχει το τρανζίστορ στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο (~60 για 2Ν3055 στα 1Α Ιc άρα ~17mA).

Ξαναδιάβασε αυτό που έγραψα περί φορτίου στην έξοδο και dissipation στα τρανζίστορ στο #4, το dissipation είναι Vce * Ic.
Όταν ένα τέτοιο τροφοδοτικό λέει όχι μέγιστη έξοδο 3-5-10Α δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να τα δώσει σε χαμηλές τάσεις, πχ 5V. Συνήθως είναι ΟΚ για πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα αλλά δεν αντέχουν για ώρα.
Πολλά αγοραστά "τροφοδοτικά πάγκου" (τύπου 3005 κτλ) έχουν μετ/στη με πολλά τυλίγματα και αλλάζουν 2-3 στην κλίμακα 0-30V (πχ κάθε ~10V οπότε η μέγιστη Vce δεν ξεπερνά ποτέ το όριο αυτό), πχ αυτό. Άλλα όπως το Velleman Κ7200 αλλάζουν μόνο ένα τύλιγμα. Το δικό σου δεν αλλάξει τίποτα, οπότε κάτω από τα 15-20V τάση εξόδου, τα τρανζίστορ ζορίζονται. Για να μπορείς με αυτό το τροφοδοτικό να κατεβαίνεις χαμηλά σε τάση με μεγάλο ρεύμα, αν έχεις χώρο βάλε μια μεγαλύτερη ψύκτρα και παραπάνω τρανζίστορ εξόδου ή συμπλήρωσε εσύ ένα κύκλωμα που να αλλάζει τάση πχ με μετ/στη 15-0-15.

*edit:*
Βάλε και καμία UF4007 αντίστροφα πολωμένη στην έξοδο μαζί με τον C12 (πάνω στις μπόρνες στην έξοδο), τσάμπα είναι...

----------


## babisko

Το τροφοδοτικό αυτό το είχα κατασκευάσει μόλις το είχε δημοσιεύσει το Elektor (κάπου το 1982-83) και από τότε λειτουργεί άψογα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Έχω 4 τρανζίστορ 2Ν3055 της εποχής αυτής που δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι μαιμούδες, σε δυο μεγάλες ψύκτρες και ρυθμισμένο στα 5Α, η δε πλακέτα έχει γίνει με την γνωστή (για τους παλιούς) μέθοδο του μαρκαδόρου...

1.jpg2.jpg

----------


## 744

Και ο κλασικός Frako...!

----------


## electron

> Το τροφοδοτικό αυτό το είχα κατασκευάσει μόλις το είχε δημοσιεύσει το Elektor (κάπου το 1982-83) και από τότε λειτουργεί άψογα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Έχω 4 τρανζίστορ 2Ν3055 της εποχής αυτής που δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι μαιμούδες, σε δυο μεγάλες ψύκτρες και ρυθμισμένο στα 5Α, η δε πλακέτα έχει γίνει με την γνωστή (για τους παλιούς) μέθοδο του μαρκαδόρου...
> 
> 1.jpg2.jpg



Το μόνο που ίσως να χρειάζεται αυτό το κύκλωμα έπειτα από τόσα χρόνια, είναι η προληπτική αντικατάσταση των ηλεκτρολυτικών.

----------


## selectronic

To δικό μου M&S GR42 (0-30V 0-5A) με μόνο ένα LM723 είχε δύο Frako 4700μF/50V και μετ/στη ~30Vac αλλά μόνο δύο 2Ν3055 που είχαν καεί 3-4 φορές... :/

----------


## babisko

> Το μόνο που ίσως να χρειάζεται αυτό το κύκλωμα έπειτα από τόσα χρόνια, είναι η προληπτική αντικατάσταση των ηλεκτρολυτικών.



Σωστά, οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί μετά από τόσα χρόνια θα έχουν ξεραθεί τελείως. Παρόλα αυτά λειτουργεί κανονικά. Αν ήταν οι σημερινές μαιμούδες πυκνωτές...
Ο κλασικός Frako, νομίζω ήταν από τους καλύτερους πυκνωτές της εποχής αυτής. 
Πριν λίγα χρόνια αντικατέστησα τα αναλογικά όργανα τάσης - έντασης με ψηφιακά αλλάζοντας την πρόσοψη και έχω στα σκαριά την σχεδίαση νέας πλακέτας και να το κατασκευάσω πάλι σε πιο συμπαγή και οργανωμένη πλακέτα.

----------


## babisko

Γιάννη την εποχή αυτή για μια κατασκευή τα υλικά μαζεύονταν λίγα λίγα, βλέπεις τα αγόραζα από το χαρτζιλίκι μου που και αυτό ήταν πενιχρό, δεν είχα πολυτέλειες για δεύτερο Frako, όσον αφορά τα 4 2Ν3055 μου είχαν μείνει από άλλη αποτυχημένη κατασκευή ενός ενισχυτή με αυτά τελικά και υπήρχε η σκέψη να γίνει διπλό τροφοδοτικό που έμεινε απλά απλά σχέδιο και όνειρο...

----------


## sdouze

καλησπέρα υπάρχει καπου ανανεωμενο σχεδιο πλακετας του τροφοδοτικου; Δηλάδη με αντικατεστημενα τα δυσευρετα εξαρτηματα.
Σκεφτομαι να το κατασκευασω.

----------


## 744

Ποιά εννοείς δυσεύρετα?

----------


## chip

> καλησπέρα υπάρχει καπου ανανεωμενο σχεδιο πλακετας του τροφοδοτικου; Δηλάδη με αντικατεστημενα τα δυσευρετα εξαρτηματα.
> Σκεφτομαι να το κατασκευασω.




όλα είναι εύκολα να τα βρείς... πιο εύκολα δε γίνεται.. τα βρίσκεις ακόμα και σε καταστήματα στην επαρχεία... απλά το 2n3055 έχει γίνει πανάκριβο από τους επώνυμους κατασκευαστές (onsemi, central) και γι αυτό γίνεται η συζήτηση αντικατάστασής του από tip3055 (ίδιο τρανζίστορ σε άλλο package με μικρότερη δυνατότητα στην αποβολή θερμότητας) ή από άλλα τρανζίστορ ισχύος....

----------


## sdouze

> όλα είναι εύκολα να τα βρείς... πιο εύκολα δε γίνεται.. τα βρίσκεις ακόμα και σε καταστήματα στην επαρχεία... απλά το 2n3055 έχει γίνει πανάκριβο από τους επώνυμους κατασκευαστές (onsemi, central) και γι αυτό γίνεται η συζήτηση αντικατάστασής του από tip3055 (ίδιο τρανζίστορ σε άλλο package με μικρότερη δυνατότητα στην αποβολή θερμότητας) ή από άλλα τρανζίστορ ισχύος....



Ααα εντάξει δεν το ήξερα ευχαριστω

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## selectronic

> καλησπέρα υπάρχει καπου ανανεωμενο σχεδιο πλακετας του τροφοδοτικου; Δηλάδη με αντικατεστημενα τα δυσευρετα εξαρτηματα.
> Σκεφτομαι να το κατασκευασω.



Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, το Κ7200 είναι καλύτερη κατασκευή αν ξεκινάς από την αρχή. Είναι 0-30V/0-*10A* αλλά μπορείς να το φτιάξεις μικρότερο (πχ 5Α) αν θες.
Μόνο το ότι αλλάξει τύλιγμα είναι αρκετός λόγος για να το προτιμήσεις...
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=80767

----------


## 744

Καλυτερο σίγουρα δεν είναι με την έννοια της σταθεροποίησης τάσης, θορύβου κλπ. Επιπλεόν του ελέκτορ έχει και τις γραμμές sense για την απόλυτη σταθεροποίηση τάσης επί του φορτίου.

Όσον αφορά στις απώλειες, υπάρχει καλύτερη μέθοδος που διατηρεί την τάση στα 4-5 volt διαφορά εισόδου εξόδου στα κυκλώματα ισχύος χωρίς ρελέδες κλπ.

Ελέκτορ, Τεύχος Οκτ. 1991

----------


## selectronic

Πόσο χειρότερο λες ότι είναι το Κ7200? Και πόσοι χρησιμοποιούν 4πολικό καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας?
Δεν έχω τις γνώσεις για να συγκρίνω τα δύο κυκλώματα, αλλά _πιστεύω_ ( :Unsure: ) ότι το Κ7200 είναι "good enough" και το πλεονέκτημα του να μειώνεις το dissipation στα τρανζίστορ στο μισό (περίπου) είναι ένα μεγάλο προσόν.
Είναι όντως τόσο χειρότερο κύκλωμα?

Δεν ξέρω για τι κύκλωμα μιλάς (δεν βρίσκω κάτι στο Ελέκτορ που λες), αλλά αν αναφέρεσαι σε κάποιο γραμμικό pre-regulator τότε οι απώλειες και η παραγωγή θερμότητας (dissipation) είναι τα ίδια, απλά μεταφέρεις τις απώλειες σε άλλα τρανζίστορ.
Αν αναφέρεσαι στο "Τροφοδοτικό 400W" του Ελέκτορ Σεπτέμβριος 1990 (Νο97) που μειώνει την τάση στην έξοδο του δευτερεύοντος του μετ/στη με TRIAC στο πρωτεύον, δεν έχω δει κανέναν που να το έχει φτιάξει και να παίζει σωστά, το αντίθετο.

----------


## sdouze

> Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, το Κ7200 είναι καλύτερη κατασκευή αν ξεκινάς από την αρχή. Είναι 0-30V/0-*10A* αλλά μπορείς να το φτιάξεις μικρότερο (πχ 5Α) αν θες.
> Μόνο το ότι αλλάξει τύλιγμα είναι αρκετός λόγος για να το προτιμήσεις...
> https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=80767



το συγκεκριμένο χρειάζεται μετασχηματιστή με μεσαία λήψη ;

----------


## selectronic

Ναι, το original σχέδιο θέλει 15-0-15 300VA.
https://www.velleman.eu/downloads/0/manual_k7200.pdf

----------


## sdouze

> Ναι, το original σχέδιο θέλει 15-0-15 300VA.
> https://www.velleman.eu/downloads/0/manual_k7200.pdf



ευχαριστω να σαι καλα

----------


## 744

Το τεύχος είναι το σωστό και το άρθρο είναι το Περιοριστής απωλειών.

Και όχι, δεν είναι γραμμικό τροφοδοτικό επιπλέον του τροφοδοτικού σου. Αυτό θα ήταν απλή ανοησία. Αυτό που κάνει το πολύ έξυπνο κύκλωμα, είναι να φορτίζει τον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης ΜΕΧΡΙ την τάση Vout-Vx, όπου Vx ας πούμε 5 Volt.

Έτσι η διαφορά πάνω στα pass τρανσίστορ παραμένει ίδια και χαμηλή, άσχετα τί τάση εξόδου έχεις επιλέξει και άσχετα τί τάση έχει ο Μ/Τ.

Επειδή ξεκινά να φορτίζει τον πυκνωτή από το 0 δεν έχει ούτε κρουστικούς παλμούς, ούτε παράσιτα ούτε παρεμβολές κλπ, αφού δεν είναι και switching ούτε έχει πηνία. Ένα αρχαίο MosFet έχει που καλό είναι να αντικατασταθεί με νεότερο για ακόμα πιο αποδοτική λειτουργία.

Μπορείς δηλαδή άνετα να αλλάξεις τα τρανσιστορ με τα TIP3055 ή και άλλα φθηνότερα αφού θα λειτουργούν πιο άνετα (στη μικρότερη δυνατή διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ C-E). Είναι ότι καλύτερο έχω δει σε γραμμικά τροφοδοτικά! 

*Μειώνεις την ψύκτρα σου στο ελάχιστο. Μειώνεις τις απώλειες στο ελάχιστο (για γραμμικό τροφοδοτικό). Αυξάνεις πολύ την SOA των τρανσίστορ σου αφού λειτουργούν σε χαμηλότερη τάση και θερμοκρασία.*

Επισυνάπτω το άρθρο.

Για το επιπλέον (λεπτό) ζεύγος καλωδίων που θα τρέχει παράλληλα με τα πιο χοντρά σου καλώδια, τί προβλημα υπάρχει? Κόστους? Λεπτά είναι και εύκαμπτα. Ανεβάζει την κλάση του τροφοδοτικού από το ισόγειο στο ρετιρέ!

Για τα υπόλοιπα, κυμάτωση, σταθεροποίηση, ρύθμιση τάσης και ρεύματος, συμπεριφορά σε βηματικό φορτίο (π.χ. από 0,5Α σε 3Α) είναι σαφώς ανώτερο.

----------

mikemtb (18-09-20), 

nestoras (18-09-20), 

selectronic (18-09-20)

----------


## selectronic

Σε ευχαριστώ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ για το σχέδιο, ψάχνω κυριολεκτικά για χρόνια για ένα τέτοιο pre-regulator, έχω ένα φάκελο στον σκληρό που είναι γεμάτος διαφορετικά σχέδια (πχ) αλλά κανένα μέχρι τώρα δεν μου άρεσε για την δουλειά που το θέλω (pre-reg σε γραμμικό τροφοδοτικό 25Α):

Τα περισσότερα κυκλώματα που βρίσκω είναι για switching pre-reg που εισάγει υψίσυχνο θόρυβο σε γραμμικό τροφοδοτικό, πχ τα περισσότερα στα app notes της Linear Νο30 και Νο32. Δεν έχει νόημα να έχεις τεράστιο 50Ηz μετ/στη και να βάζεις switching κύκλωμα μετά IMHO, πάρε ένα ρυθμιζόμενο SMPS και τέλος, θα είναι καλύτερο στα πάντα (εκτός θορύβου _ίσως_)...

Άλλο απλό κύκλωμα είναι με γραμμικό pre-regulator που όπως το κύκλωμα του Ελέκτορ που έβαλες, κρατάει μία σταθερή τάση Vce στα τρανζίστορ, αλλά τα σχέδια που είχα δει μέχρι τώρα ήταν απλά δύο γραμμικά regulators σε σειρά οπότε όπως είπα έτσι απλά μοιράζεις την παραγόμενη θερμότητα σε διαφορετικά τρανζίστορ, το σύνολο της χαμένης ισχύς (dissipation) δεν αλλάζει, άρα δεν έχει κανένα νόημα στην περίπτωσή μου.

Μετά υπάρχουν τα MOSFET/SCR/TRIAC "dimmers" που κόβουν το AC στο πρωτεύον ή δευτερεύον του μετ/στη (σε αυτή τη κατηγορία είναι και το κύκλωμα που έβαλες), αλλά μέχρι τώρα δεν είχα βρει ένα "σωστό" κύκλωμα που να μου αρέσει... Θα μου πεις τι ξέρεις εσύ από κυκλώματα για να αποφασίσεις ποιο είναι καλό και ποιο όχι, ΟΚ αλλά μπορώ τουλάχιστον να καταλάβω τα μειονεκτήματα των διαφορετικών διατάξεων:
SCR/TRIAC στο πρωτεύον σημαίνει ότι έχεις πάρε-δώσε με την τάση του δικτύου που δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο, έχω διαβάσει από τουλάχιστον 3-4 διαφορετικές πηγές ότι οι μετ/στες δεν είναι χαρούμενοι με phase-angle control (κλασσικό κύκλωμα TRIAC dimmer) στην είσοδο τους, βγάζουν περίεργους θορύβους υπό συνθήκες και άλλα τέτοια. Το καλό είναι ότι στο πρωτεύον το ρεύμα είναι μικρό, οπότε και οι απώλειες είναι μικρές κυρίως όταν μιλάμε για SCR/TRIAC που έχουν σταθερή Vf λίγο κάτω από 2V (ενώ σε MOSFET που έχουν μικρή RdsON τα πράγματα είναι καλύτερα σε μεγάλα ρεύματα). Επίσης έτσι τραβάς απότομα ρεύματα από το δίκτυο, που δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο...
Πάντως να αναφέρω ότι αυτή η σχεδίαση έπαιζε πολύ κάποτε σε "εργαστηριακά" τροφοδοτικά όπως το 1KW HP 6434Β (και τα μικρότερα αδελφάκια του) που δεν έχει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ τρανζίστορ εξόδου, όλη η σταθεροποίηση γίνεται από τα δύο SCR στο πρωτεύον του μετ/στη, στο δευτερεύον υπάρχει μόνο γέφυρα, πυκνωτής+πηνίο για εξομάλυνση της τάσης, μία αντίσταση shunt να μετράει το ρεύμα, και μετά οι μπόρνες εξόδου! Βέβαια μιλάμε για κύκλωμα των 70s... Δεν ξέρω πόσο καλύτερο είναι το "400W τροφοδοτικό" του Ελέκτορ που έχει και σταθεροποίηση στην έξοδο εκτός από TRIAC στα 240Vac, αλλά τουλάχιστον ένας που προσπάθησε να το φτιάξει είχε προβλήματα με το κύκλωμα...
Αν το κύκλωμα είναι στο δευτερεύον, τότε οι απότομες αιχμές ρεύματος φιλτράρονται κάπως από τον μετ/στη (?) οπότε δεν προκαλείς μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις στην τάση δικτύου (νομίζω) και μπορεί να χρειαστεί πάλι κάποιος gate transformer για τους ημιαγωγούς, τουλάχιστον όμως δεν υπάρχει σύνδεση με τα 240V. Το μεγάλο κακό όμως είναι ότι για την ίδια ισχύ έχεις μικρή τάση αλλά μεγάλο ρεύμα (σε αντίθεση με το πρωτεύον που έχεις μεγάλη τάση αλλά μικρό ρεύμα), που είναι κακό έως απαγορευτικό αν μιλάμε για μπόλικα Αμπέρ και πτώση τάσης πχ 1.6V πάνω σε ένα TRIAC/SCR (16W στα 10Α και 32W στα 20Α dissipation!).

Μία άλλη σκέψη ήταν κύκλωμα "PWM Chopper" πάλι στην είσοδο ή την έξοδο του μετ/στη, που δεν ξέρω πόσο καλή συμπεριφορά θα είχε στην χαμηλή τάση, φαντάζομαι θα χρειαζόταν ένα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ πηνίο πριν τον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης και ούτε θέλω να ξέρω τι φίλτρα θα χρειάζονται αν το βάλεις στην είσοδο και τραβάς απότομα ρεύματα σε μερικά KHz από το δίκτυο... Αλλά δεν έχει σημασία γιατί αυτά τα κυκλώματα είναι υψίσυχνα και όπως προείπα, δεν με ενδιαφέρει κάτι τέτοιο.


Είχα προσπαθήσει να κάνω και κάτι δικό μου πιο παλιά, τουλάχιστον στην θεωρία:
Προσπαθούσα να δω πως μπορώ να μετράω την Vce (optocoupler, τελεστικός?), πως μπορώ να φτιάξω floating τάση για MOSFET πριν τον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης (SCR/TRIACs όχι και γιατί της μεγάλης Vf αλλά και γιατί όταν ξεκινήσουν να άγουν δεν σταματάνε μέχρι να πέσει η τάση στα άκρα του στο μηδέν), πως να κόβω την τάση από τον μετ/στη στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης αλλά αν τραβήξεις μεγάλο ρεύμα στην έξοδο πριν την επόμενη ημιπερίοδο (max 10mS) να μπορεί το κύκλωμα να δίνει τάση στον πυκνωτή (χρειάζεται ή όχι?), ίσως κάτι με arduino κτλ, αλλά δεν κατάφερα τίποτα γιατί πέρα από το να παντρεύω έτοιμα κυκλώματα μεταξύ τους, δεν μπορώ να κάνω και πολλά άλλα...

Το κύκλωμα που έβαλες όμως είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΟ, δεν είναι υψίσυχνο οπότε δεν υπάρχει switching noise και ανάγκη για φίλτρα, χρησιμοποιεί MOSFET οπότε μπορεί να μπει κάποιο με ελάχιστη RdsON για πολύ μικρές απώλειες (πχ το IRF135B203 έχει 8.4mΩ max!), είναι απλό, μόνο μερικά τρανζιστοράκια, αντιστάσεις κτλ, το μόνο που δεν ξέρω είναι αν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το απότομο ρεύμα στην εκκίνηση αν μιλάμε για δεκάδες χιλιάδες μF πυκνωτών εξομάλυνσης, αλλά αυτό το πρόβλημα λύνεται με ένα "soft start" κύκλωμα (που θα χρειαστεί και στην είσοδο του 1KW μετ/στη επίσης).

*Ξανά ευχαριστώ πολύ για το κύκλωμα*, τώρα υπάρχει μία ελπίδα να τελειώσω τον 0-35V/0-25A Κ7200 κλώνο που παλεύω χρόνια τώρα και έχω περάσει από 48 revisions αλλά βαριέμαι να τελειώσω!  :Biggrin:

----------


## IXHEM

> Το τεύχος είναι το σωστό και το άρθρο είναι το Περιοριστής απωλειών.
> 
> Και όχι, δεν είναι γραμμικό τροφοδοτικό επιπλέον του τροφοδοτικού σου. Αυτό θα ήταν απλή ανοησία. Αυτό που κάνει το πολύ έξυπνο κύκλωμα, είναι να φορτίζει τον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης ΜΕΧΡΙ την τάση Vout-Vx, όπου Vx ας πούμε 5 Volt.
> 
> Έτσι η διαφορά πάνω στα pass τρανσίστορ παραμένει ίδια και χαμηλή, άσχετα τί τάση εξόδου έχεις επιλέξει και άσχετα τί τάση έχει ο Μ/Τ.
> 
> Επειδή ξεκινά να φορτίζει τον πυκνωτή από το 0 δεν έχει ούτε κρουστικούς παλμούς, ούτε παράσιτα ούτε παρεμβολές κλπ, αφού δεν είναι και switching ούτε έχει πηνία. Ένα αρχείο MosFet έχει που καλό είναι να αντικατασταθεί με νεότερο για ακόμα πιο αποδοτική λειτουργία.
> 
> Μπορείς δηλαδή άνετα να αλλάξεις τα τρανσιστορ με τα TIP3055 ή και άλλα φθηνότερα αφού θα λειτουργούν πιο άνετα (στη μικρότερη δυνατή διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ C-E). Είναι ότι καλύτερο έχω δει σε γραμμικά τροφοδοτικά! 
> ...



αυτα ειναι μαγκαμου μεφτιαξες θα το κανω αμέσως. οσο για τα tip3055 που μου καηκαν . τελικα ενα ειχε καει . αλλα επειδη μου περισσευαν καποια που αγορασα απο ελλαδα, ξεχωρισα 3 με σχεδον ιδιο hFE και τα τοποθετησα χωρις καποιο προβλημα.

----------


## 744

Να είσαι καλά συνονόματε! Εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία στο εγχείρημα.

Πράγματι είναι η καλύτερη λύση για γραμμικά τροφοδοτικά και ΧΩΡΙΣ παράσιτα, θορύβους κλπ. Με τα σύγχρονα MosFet ίσως, κατά περίπτωση, και να μην χρειάζεται ψύκτρα. Αν βρω χρόνο θα το επανασχεδιάσω με SMD εξαρτήματα και παράλληλα MosFet για μεγάλα περιθώρια στα ρεύματα. Επίσης μάλλον οι αγωγοί στην πλακέτα του Ελέκτορ θέλουν να παχύνουν αν τα ρεύματα είναι πάνω από 3Α.

Τα κυκλώματα με θυρίστορ ή τράιακ παράγουν πολύ θόρυβο ΕΜΙ και είναι άλλης εποχής. Όχι για το σήμερα.

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι νεότερες σχεδιάσεις με trailing edge έλεγχο θα ανταποκρίνονται πολύ καλύτερα αντί των leading edge που είναι τα κλασικά dimmer. Τουλάχιστον δεν "ανάβεις" το φορτίο σου (Μ/Τ, λάμπα, μοτέρ κλπ) στη μέση της ημιπεριόδου, π.χ. στα 100Volt.  Αλλά ποιος ασχολείται όταν έχουμε το συμπαγές κύκλωμα με το MosFet?

@IGLI: Θα διαπιστώσεις ότι στο τέλος θα χρειαστείς πολύ μικρότερη ψύκτρα ακόμη και με πλήρες φορτίο (π.χ. σε βραχυκύκλωμα της εξόδου). Αν αυτό δεν είναι κέρδος...

----------


## IXHEM

> 0-35V/0-25A Κ7200 κλώνο



 εσυ γιατι θελεις τοσο ισχυρο τροφοδοτικο εννοω που θα βρει εφαρμογη ? παντος μπορει να μην εχεις απολυτες γνωσεις για τα τροφοδοτικα αλλα πολλα εμαθα απο σενα. ευχαριστω
και μια αλλη απορια . για προστασια εναντι βραχυκωκλωματος δεν μπορεις να φτιαξεις εναν κυκλωμα το οποιο θα συγκρινει το οριοθετημενο ρευμα (3Α) που εχεις θεσει εσυ ωστε με αφοπλιζει με ενα ρελε την εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου ? (αυτο σκεφτομαι να ψαξω τωρα) και να εχει ειδοποιηση με ενα buzzer.
τοσα σχεδια που εχω δει αλλα δεν θυμαμαι αν υπαρχει καποιο που να εχει τετοιο συστημα

----------


## 744

ίσως το κλασικό κύκλωμα μικρής αντίστασης με τρανσίστορ που θα ενεργοποιεί στιγμιαία ένα ρελέ καστάνιας και μετά αυτό θα απενεργοποιεί ότο το τροφοδοτικό. Λίγο brutal αλλά το πιο απλό κυκλωματικά.

Μετά με επεξεργαστή κάνεις ότι θέλεις.

----------


## selectronic

> εσυ γιατι θελεις τοσο ισχυρο τροφοδοτικο εννοω που θα βρει εφαρμογη ? παντος μπορει να μην εχεις απολυτες γνωσεις για τα τροφοδοτικα αλλα πολλα εμαθα απο σενα. ευχαριστω
> και μια αλλη απορια . για προστασια εναντι βραχυκωκλωματος δεν μπορεις να φτιαξεις εναν κυκλωμα το οποιο θα συγκρινει το οριοθετημενο ρευμα (3Α) που εχεις θεσει εσυ ωστε με αφοπλιζει με ενα ρελε την εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου ? (αυτο σκεφτομαι να ψαξω τωρα) και να εχει ειδοποιηση με ενα buzzer.
> τοσα σχεδια που εχω δει αλλα δεν θυμαμαι αν υπαρχει καποιο που να εχει τετοιο συστημα



Δεν χρειάζομαι 25Α τροφοδοτικό, απλά έχω 1KW 17-0-17 μετ/στη, 75Α stud διόδους, ψύκτρες 30x30cm, πυκνωτές κτλ στην σαβούρα μου και θέλω να τα αξιοποιήσω... Έχω περίπου 247 κατασκευές που θέλω να κάνω με την σαβούρα μου, κάποιες είναι μόνο ένα γενικό σχέδιο στο μυαλό μου, άλλες είναι δοκιμασμένες στο Proteus και περιμένουν επιβεβαίωση στο breadboard, άλλες έχουν δοκιμαστεί ή είναι στο στάδιο των δοκιμών εδώ και 5 χρόνια γιατί βαρέθηκα, τουλάχιστον σε τρεις έχω φτιάξει ακόμα και το PCB στο Proteus (το "μεγάλο" τροφοδοτικό έχει περάσει άπειρες επανασχεδιάσεις και revisions), άσε...

Για προστασία από βραχυκύκλωμα μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα κύκλωμα foldback current limit που θα μειώνει το μέγιστο ρεύμα όσο αυξάνεται η τάση Vce στα τρανζίστορ που είναι καλύτερο από απλά να έχεις μέγιστη Vce και μέγιστο ρεύμα, αλλά το καλύτερο που έχω βρει εγώ μέχρι τώρα είναι αυτό που βλέπεις στο κύκλωμα του 25Α με τον τελεστικό, το Τ4 και την Ζένερ ("Short Limiter"):
Απλά όταν η τάση εξόδου είναι κάτω από ένα όριο, ας πούμε 2-3V γιατί αφήνω μερικά για την περίπτωση που έχεις μακριά καλώδια και τα βραχυκυκλώσεις, αλλιώς θα μπορούσε το όριο να είναι τα 0.5V ας πούμε, τότε ένας δεύτερος περιοριστής ρεύματος "υπερβαίνει" τον νορμάλ και περιορίζει το ρεύμα σε μία πολύ μικρή τιμή, ας πούμε μισό Αμπέρ. Βασικά ανάποδα δουλεύει, ο τελεστικός πάντα προσπαθεί να δώσει τάση στο πιν2 του LM723 και να κόψει την έξοδο, αλλά πάνω από την Χ τάση το Τ4 του γειώνει την έξοδο (μέσο αντίστασης βέβαια ώστε να μην ζορίζεται ο τελεστικός). Δεν θυμάμαι σε τι τάση ακριβώς κόβει το κύκλωμα, έχω μετρήσει γραμμένες σε χαρτιά αλλά που να ψάχνω τώρα....
Έτσι μπορείς να έχεις την έξοδο βραχυκυκλωμένη επ' άπειρον και το τροφοδοτικό θα είναι μια χαρά (δοκιμασμένο στην πράξη αυτό).

Μπορείς να έχεις και προστασία για την περίπτωση που βραχυκυκλώσει πάλι κανένα τρανζίστορ:
Μπορείς να συγκρίνεις την τάση που έχεις ρυθμίσει με το pot (ας την πούμε Vset) με την πραγματική τάση εξόδου (Vout), και αν η τελευταία ανέβει πχ 2-3V παραπάνω από την Vset τότε να κόβεις την τροφοδοσία με ρελέ κτλ αλλά δεν ξέρω πως θα τα πάει αυτό το κύκλωμα με θόρυβο στην γραμμή, θα πρέπει να έχεις πυκνωτές/varistor/TVS/Zener/κτλ στις μπόρνες ώστε να μην ενεργοποιείτε από παράσιτα η προστασία...
Πιο απλά μπορείς να βάλεις ένα κύκλωμα crowbar που να καίει μία ασφάλεια όταν το ρεύμα ή η τάση ξεπεράσει ένα όριο. Πολύ διαδεδομένο κύκλωμα σε τροφοδοτικά "13.8V" (ραδιοφωνικούς πομποδέκτες κτλ), όπου όταν σκάνε τα εξόδου ανεβαίνει η τάση 5-10V και τους καίει τον εξοπλισμό.

----------


## 744

Κάθε μέθοδος έχει τα + και τα - της.

Ας πούμε το Foldback, εξαιρετική ιδέα γιατί στο βραχυκύκλωμα το ρεύμα είναι μικρότερο από από το μέγιστο (!!!) με αποτέλεσμα στο βραχυκύλωμα να ζεσταίνεται λιγότερο από τις υπολογισμένες προδιαγραφές. Όμως έχει πάντα τον κίνδυνο να μην μπορεί να ξεκινήσει το τροφοδοτικό αν το φορτίο είναι μεγάλο ή έχει μεγάλο πυκνωτή εξόδου.

----------


## sdouze

> Ναι, το original σχέδιο θέλει 15-0-15 300VA.
> https://www.velleman.eu/downloads/0/manual_k7200.pdf



θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω 2 ίδιους μετασχηματιστές αντί για έναν με μεσαία λήψη?

Πολύ χρήσιμες οι πληροφορίες και τα κυκλώματα που ανεβάσατε έχω διάβασμα  :Lol:

----------


## selectronic

Ναι, θα βάλεις τα πρωτεύοντα παράλληλα και τα δευτερεύοντα σε σειρά. Πρόσεχε την φάση (αλλιώς το ένα θα αφαιρεί το άλλο)!
Ξαναλέω ότι το αρχικό κύκλωμα είναι για 15-0-15 Vac μετ/στη, αν έχεις πχ δύο 24Vac μετ/στές θα χρειαστούν αλλαγές για τα πάνω από 50Vdc που θα έχεις. Δεν είναι τίποτα δύσκολο πάντως, εγώ έχω φτιάξει το CV stage για 0-75V.

----------

nestoras (18-09-20), 

sdouze (18-09-20)

----------


## selectronic

Επίσης αν φτιάξεις το Κ7200 όπως είναι (χωρίς το ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ κύκλωμα pre-reg που έβαλε ο 744), βάλε ένα παραπάνω τρανζίστορ όπως έκανε ο leosedf στο δικό του (Wizpic version), μια φορά θα το φτιάξεις, τι είναι 2-3ευρώ παραπάνω...
Για να δεις το pdf του Wizpic πρέπει να είσαι μέλος στο site, οπότε το βάζω εδώ:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74181


Επίσης να θυμίσω ότι μπορείς να αγοράσεις υψηλής ποιότητας PCB του τροφοδοτικού από μέλος (συντονιστή) του forum:
https://www.moutoulos.com/eshop/powe...outoulos-.html

----------


## sdouze

> Επίσης αν φτιάξεις το Κ7200 όπως είναι (χωρίς το ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ κύκλωμα pre-reg που έβαλε ο 744), βάλε ένα παραπάνω τρανζίστορ όπως έκανε ο leosedf στο δικό του (Wizpic version), μια φορά θα το φτιάξεις, τι είναι 2-3ευρώ παραπάνω...
> Για να δεις το pdf του Wizpic πρέπει να είσαι μέλος στο site, οπότε το βάζω εδώ:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74181
> 
> 
> Επίσης να θυμίσω ότι μπορείς να αγοράσεις υψηλής ποιότητας PCB του τροφοδοτικού από μέλος (συντονιστή) του forum:
> https://www.moutoulos.com/eshop/powe...outoulos-.html



Ευχαριστώ .εχω καποιους 12v.
οσο για το pre-reg δεν ξερω μπορει να το κανω.
Λεω να το κατασκευασω σε διατρητες για παραπανω εξασκηση.

----------


## IXHEM

> Ναι, θα βάλεις τα πρωτεύοντα παράλληλα και τα δευτερεύοντα σε σειρά. Πρόσεχε την φάση (αλλιώς το ένα θα αφαιρεί το άλλο)! = ΜΟΥΜ!!



θελει να ειναι συμφασικα στην εξοδο τους. αλλιως θα εχεις βραχυκυκλωση αν θυμαμαι καλα.
και αυτο εξαρτατε απο την φορα του τυλιγματος του δευτερευοντος ή και του πρωτευοντος..το ειχα κανει στην σχολη αυτο αλλα χρονια περασαν δεν θυμαμαι καλα ολες τις απετουμενες ενεργειες ωστε να μην προκαλεσεις καταστροφη στους μετασχηματιστες. οποτε ψαξτο καλυτερα Σαββα πριν παραλληλησεις τους μετασχηματιστες σου.

----------


## selectronic

> θελει να ειναι συμφασικα στην εξοδο τους. αλλιως θα εχεις βραχυκυκλωση αν θυμαμαι καλα.
> και αυτο εξαρτατε απο την φορα του τυλιγματος του δευτερευοντος ή και  του πρωτευοντος..το ειχα κανει στην σχολη αυτο αλλα χρονια περασαν δεν  θυμαμαι καλα ολες τις απετουμενες ενεργειες ωστε να μην προκαλεσεις  καταστροφη στους μετασχηματιστες. οποτε ψαξτο καλυτερα Σαββα πριν  παραλληλησεις τους μετασχηματιστες σου.



Βραχυκύκλωμα θα γίνει αν συνδέσεις τα δευτερεύοντα *παράλληλα* μεταξύ τους με διαφορά φάσης 180°. Τότε θα δεις σπίθες αμέσως!  :Biggrin: 

Θα τους συνδέσεις όπως παρακάτω, δώσε σημασία στις βούλες που μαρκάρουν την αρχή του τυλίγματος.
Αν δεν ξέρεις ποιο καλώδιο είναι ποιο (το πιθανότερο), απλά κάνε το παρακάτω κύκλωμα και μέτρα 12 με 12 (άκρα του δευτερεύοντος): Αν έχεις ~25Vac τότε όλα καλά, αν όχι τούμπαρε τα καλώδια του δευτερεύοντος ΕΝΟΣ από τους μετ/στες. Εννοείτε μην συνδέσεις κανένα φορτίο στην έξοδο έτσι, μόνο πολύμετρο μέχρι να κάνεις την σωστή σύνδεση.


Ένα μικρό θέμα θα το έχεις με 12Vac μετ/στες (12-0-12), πρώτον όπως είναι το σχέδιο δεν θα έχεις αρκετή τάση για να φτιάξεις τα ~18V ("+V" τάση), αλλά αυτό λύνεται αν αλλάξεις την είσοδο της D2 από την μεσαία λήψη (~17-18V χωρίς φορτίο με τον μετ/στη σου) και την ενώσεις στο άκρο του μετ/στη όπως στο σχέδιο παρακάτω (~34V). Βέβαια αυτό σημαίνει παραπάνω απώλειες στην Zener (ZD2) αλλά μπορείς αντί για 1.3W που έχει το σχέδιο, να βάλεις μία 5W, δεν έκατσα να κάνω τους υπολογισμούς αλλά πιστεύω θα είναι ΟΚ, για σιγουριά υπολόγισε το μέγιστο dissipation πάνω στην Ζενερ (αντίσταση σειράς R35 κτλ).
Το άλλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι το IC1 θα αλλάζει τύλιγμα λίιιιιγο πιο αργά από ότι θα έπρεπε με την νέα τάση (αφού είναι υπολογισμένο για 15-0-15 μετ/στη). Τώρα για 3-4V δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος, αλλά αν θες μπορείς να αλλάξεις τις τιμές (ή να βάλεις ένα τριμμεράκι) R1/R2 για να αλλάζεις τύλιγμα στην σωστή τάση.

----------


## sdouze

> Θα τους συνδέσεις όπως παρακάτω, δώσε σημασία στις βούλες που μαρκάρουν την αρχή του τυλίγματος:
> 
> 
> Ένα μικρό θέμα θα το έχεις με 12Vac μετ/στες (12-0-12), πρώτον όπως είναι το σχέδιο δεν θα έχεις αρκετή τάση για να φτιάξεις τα ~18V ("+V" τάση), αλλά αυτό λύνεται αν αλλάξεις την είσοδο της D2 από την μεσαία λήψη (~17-18V χωρίς φορτίο με τον μετ/στη σου) και την ενώσεις στο άκρο του μετ/στη όπως στο σχέδιο παρακάτω (~34V). Βέβαια αυτό σημαίνει παραπάνω απώλειες στην Zener (ZD2) αλλά μπορείς αντί για 1.3W που έχει το σχέδιο, να βάλεις μία 5W, δεν έκατσα να κάνω τους υπολογισμούς αλλά πιστεύω θα είναι ΟΚ, για σιγουριά υπολόγισε το μέγιστο dissipation πάνω στην Ζενερ (αντίσταση σειράς R35 κτλ).
> Το άλλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι το IC1 θα αλλάζει τύλιγμα λίιιιιγο πιο αργά από ότι θα έπρεπε με την νέα τάση (αφού είναι υπολογισμένο για 15-0-15 μετ/στη). Τώρα για 3-4V δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος, αλλά αν θες μπορείς να αλλάξεις τις τιμές (ή να βάλεις ένα τριμμεράκι) R1/R2 για να αλλάζεις τύλιγμα στην σωστή τάση.



Ωραία θα το μελετήσω το θέμα ευχαριστωω θα δω μηπωσ βρω τουσ σωστούς μετασχηματιστές

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## sdouze

> θελει να ειναι συμφασικα στην εξοδο τους. αλλιως θα εχεις βραχυκυκλωση αν θυμαμαι καλα.
> και αυτο εξαρτατε απο την φορα του τυλιγματος του δευτερευοντος ή και του πρωτευοντος..το ειχα κανει στην σχολη αυτο αλλα χρονια περασαν δεν θυμαμαι καλα ολες τις απετουμενες ενεργειες ωστε να μην προκαλεσεις καταστροφη στους μετασχηματιστες. οποτε ψαξτο καλυτερα Σαββα πριν παραλληλησεις τους μετασχηματιστες σου.



Θα το κοιτάξω σε ευχαριστώ 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## IXHEM

το θεμα ειναι να βρει την φορα της τασης στο δευτερευων ετσι?.. (γιατι πιθανοτατα οι μ/ς του να μην ειναι ιδιοι) οποτε θα τροβοδοτησει παραλληλα το πρωτευον και με ενα παλμογραφο 2καναλο θα δει αντιστοιχα τις εξοδους τι φορα εχουν. για να βρει τις βουλες που του ανεφερες ωστε να κανει σωστα την συνδεσμολογια. Παντως Γιαννη εισαι εξαιρετικα προθυμως σε ευχαριστουμε.

----------

sdouze (18-09-20)

----------


## sdouze

> το θεμα ειναι να βρει την φορα της τασης στο δευτερευων ετσι?.. (γιατι πιθανοτατα οι μ/ς του να μην ειναι ιδιοι) οποτε θα τροβοδοτησει παραλληλα το πρωτευον και με ενα παλμογραφο 2καναλο θα δει αντιστοιχα τις εξοδους τι φορα εχουν. για να βρει τις βουλες που του ανεφερες ωστε να κανει σωστα την συνδεσμολογια.



Οι μετασχηματιστές που έχω είναι ίδια μοντέλα τώρα αν έχουν αποκλίσεις ο ένας με τον άλλον δεν ξερω.μονο με παλμογράφο μπορώ να ελέγξω έαν έχουν ίδια φορά ;

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## selectronic

> Ωραία θα το μελετήσω το θέμα ευχαριστωω θα δω μηπωσ βρω τουσ σωστούς μετασχηματιστές



Αφού έχεις* ίδιους*  όπως είπες μετ/στες, βάλε τους, αξιοποίησέ τους! Δεν τρέχει τίποτα για  μερικά Βολτ πάνω-κάτω, εκτός αν θες οπωσδήποτε 30V έξοδο στα 10Α, γιατί  με 24Vac θα μπορείς να έχεις 30Vdc έξοδο σε μικρό φορτίο αλλά από ένα  ρεύμα και πάνω θα πάει περίπατο η σταθεροποίηση αφού δεν θα έχεις αρκετή  Vmin στους Συλλέκτες για να βγάλεις τάση (ΔΕΝ θα έχεις πλέον 100% DC  στην έξοδο).
Το σωστό είναι να ρυθμίσεις με τα τρίμμερ την μέγιστη τάση εξόδου στα περίπου 24Vdc αν βάλεις 24Vac μετ/στη (2x12V).





> το θεμα ειναι να βρει την φορα της τασης στο δευτερευων ετσι?.. (γιατι πιθανοτατα οι μ/ς του να μην ειναι ιδιοι) οποτε θα τροβοδοτησει παραλληλα το πρωτευον και με ενα παλμογραφο 2καναλο θα δει αντιστοιχα τις εξοδους τι φορα εχουν. για να βρει τις βουλες που του ανεφερες ωστε να κανει σωστα την συνδεσμολογια. Παντως Γιαννη εισαι εξαιρετικα προθυμως σε ευχαριστουμε.



Δύο τάσεις AC με διαφορά φάσης 180° η μία από την άλλη, αφαιρούνται μεταξύ τους. Δυο συμφασικές τάσεις προσθέτονται η μία στην άλλη.
Αν βάλεις δύο τάσεις AC με διαφορά φάσης 180° σε σειρά, η τάση στα άκρα τους θα είναι μηδέν. Αν συνδέσεις δύο τάσεις AC με διαφορά φάσης 180° παράλληλα, η μία τάση θα ακυρώνει την άλλη (βραχυκύκλωμα), οπότε πάλι μηδέν τάση στα άκρα.

Αν έχεις ένα μετ/στη με έξοδο 12Vac και έναν άλλο με έξοδο 5Vac, τότε αν συνδέσεις τις δύο εξόδους σε σειρά συμφασικά, θα έχεις 17Vac σύνολο (προστίθενται οι τάσεις), αν τουμπάρεις τα καλώδια του ενός μετ/στη, θα έχεις 7Vac στα άκρα (αφαιρείτε η μία τάση από την άλλη).





> Οι μετασχηματιστές που έχω είναι ίδια μοντέλα τώρα  αν έχουν αποκλίσεις ο ένας με τον άλλον δεν ξερω.μονο με παλμογράφο  μπορώ να ελέγξω έαν έχουν ίδια φορά ;



Δες πάλι το #43 (πρόσθεσα κείμενο), μπορείς να βρεις την σωστή συνδεσμολογία χωρίς βραχυκυκλώματα και παλμογράφο, μόνο βολτόμετρο AC χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## sdouze

> Αφού έχεις* ίδιους*  όπως είπες μετ/στες, βάλε τους, αξιοποίησέ τους! Δεν τρέχει τίποτα για  μερικά Βολτ πάνω-κάτω



Οχι δεν με απασχολεί να εχω 30V.Οι βασικοι λογοι που θελω να το κατασκευασω ειναι για εμπειρια και γνωση και επιπλεον για να αξιοποιησω τους μετασχιματιστες.

----------


## sdouze

εκτος απο το ενα επιπλεον τρανζιστορ που εχει το κυκλωμα του wizpic υπαρχει καποια αλλη διαφορα μετο κ7200; με μια ματια εγω δεν ειδα κατι.

----------


## selectronic

Όχι σαν κύκλωμα δεν αλλάζει κάτι άλλο, μόνο το PCB είναι διαφορετικό γιατί το original K7200 έχει τα τρία pots πάνω στην πλακέτα, ενώ στο PCB του Wizpic υπάρχουν μόνο πιν για καλώδια (που θα πάνε στα pot στην πρόσοψη).
Το PCB του Moutoulos πάντως είναι αυτό του Wizpic.

 *Spoiler:*

----------


## selectronic

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι για το Τροφοδοτικό Ακριβείας 0-35V 0-3A (το κύκλωμα που ξεκίνησε το thread), δεν είναι περίεργο που δεν έχει σταθεροποίηση τάσης στην συμμετρική τροφοδοσία των ολοκληρωμένων?
Εντάξει η κατανάλωση είναι μικρή, ο μετ/στης μεγάλος και έχει και από έναν 1000μF ανά rail, αλλά γιατί δεν βάλανε ένα ζευγάρι 78L12/79L12 ή κάτι τέτοιο? Δεν είναι πρόβλημα, έστω και ελάχιστο ripple στην τροφοδοσία των τελεστικών, ιδιαίτερα όταν μιλάμε για "ακριβείας" κύκλωμα?

----------


## IXHEM

> Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι για το Τροφοδοτικό Ακριβείας 0-35V 0-3A (το κύκλωμα που ξεκίνησε το thread), δεν είναι περίεργο που δεν έχει σταθεροποίηση τάσης στην συμμετρική τροφοδοσία των ολοκληρωμένων?
> Εντάξει η κατανάλωση είναι μικρή, ο μετ/στης μεγάλος και έχει και από έναν 1000μF ανά rail, αλλά γιατί δεν βάλανε ένα ζευγάρι 78L12/79L12 ή κάτι τέτοιο? Δεν είναι πρόβλημα, έστω και ελάχιστο ripple στην τροφοδοσία των τελεστικών, ιδιαίτερα όταν μιλάμε για "ακριβείας" κύκλωμα?



εμενα με φορτιο 1Α 2Α και σχεδον 3Α που το τσεκαρα μου εδειχνε περιπου Vripple peak to peak--> 0.2div * 5mV = 1mV ποσο πιο χαμηλο μπορει να παει ? με 2ms/div

1mv/2 = 0.5mv Vripple σωστα?

----------

selectronic (19-09-20)

----------


## selectronic

Χμμμ ναι, αν μιλάμε για μισό ή ένα mV και μάλιστα peak-to-peak, τότε είναι μια χαρά, μάλλον γι' αυτό δεν βάλανε regulators...
Θεωρητικά, για το πόσο χαμηλά μπορεί να πάει, κλασσικό 78xx με είσοδο από μπαταρία έχει στην έξοδο διψήφιο αριθμό *μ*V (που είναι όλο θόρυβος αφού η τροφοδοσία είναι DC).

----------


## 744

Δεν παίζει ρόλο. Η έξοδος των τελεστικών, αν δεν υπερβείς τα χαρακτηριστικά εξόδου, εξαρτάταται από τις εισόδους τους. Επιπλέον οι θόρυβοι στην συμμετρική τροφοδοσία αλληλο-αναιρούνται.

Αν θέλεις ακόμα πιο ήσυχη τάση, ας πούμε επιπέδου μπαταρίας, τότε ένας πολλαπλασιαστής χωρητικότητας είναι η λύση.

Το αρχικό τροφοδοτικό πάντως είναι κορυφαίο σε επιδόσεις από όλες τις απόψεις ακόμα και με το ταπεινό 741!

----------

selectronic (19-09-20)

----------


## selectronic

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, το λάθος είναι δικό μου γιατί δεν έκατσα να υπολογίσω την κυμάτωση, εκ των υστέρων είδα στο Proteus ότι ακόμα και με 70mA φορτίο το ripple είναι όντως 1-2mV, οπότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα.
Γιάννη το κύκλωμα capacitor multiplier το ξέρω από τον Dave, και έχω αντιγράψει (στην πράξη) κύκλωμα με Darlington τρανζίστορ του Rod Elliott (κάπου είχα αναφέρει και μετρήσεις), είναι κι αυτό ένα πολύ χρήσιμο κύκλωμα!
Έτσι μιας και το ανέφερες, με ποιον σύγχρονο τελεστικό θα αντικαθιστούσες τον 741?

----------


## 744

Πραγματικά οτιδήποτε σημερινό που δουλεύει στα +/- 15v και οι είσοδοι μπορούν να φτάσουν στα όρια της τροφοδοσίας είναι ... έτη φωτός καλύτερο από το 741.

Για φτηνό τελεστικό θα έλεγα το TLO71.

----------


## sdouze

Καλησπέρα. οι ίδιοι μετασχηματιστές που έχω είναι στα 4α αξίζει να κατασκευάσω αυτό το κύκλωμα η να κάνω το μικρό 30v 3a που υπάρχει και στο φόρουμ;
Επίσης αν υλοποιήσω το κύκλωμα που συζητάμε αφού δεν έχω 10Α να βάλω λιγότερα 3055;

----------


## selectronic

> Καλησπέρα. οι ίδιοι μετασχηματιστές που έχω είναι στα 4α αξίζει να κατασκευάσω αυτό το κύκλωμα η να κάνω το μικρό 30v 3a που υπάρχει και στο φόρουμ;
> Επίσης αν υλοποιήσω το κύκλωμα που συζητάμε αφού δεν έχω 10Α να βάλω λιγότερα 3055;



Βάση αυτών που έγραψε ο 744 στο #30, το "Τροφοδοτικό Ακριβείας 0-35V 0-3A" είναι καλύτερο κύκλωμα:




> Για το επιπλέον (λεπτό) ζεύγος καλωδίων που θα τρέχει  παράλληλα με τα πιο χοντρά σου καλώδια, τί προβλημα υπάρχει? Κόστους?  Λεπτά είναι και εύκαμπτα. Ανεβάζει την κλάση του τροφοδοτικού από το  ισόγειο στο ρετιρέ!
> 
> Για τα υπόλοιπα, κυμάτωση, σταθεροποίηση, ρύθμιση τάσης και ρεύματος,  συμπεριφορά σε βηματικό φορτίο (π.χ. από 0,5Α σε 3Α) είναι σαφώς  ανώτερο.



Άρα αν είναι να φτιάξεις ΕΝΑ τροφοδοτικό, φτιάξε εκείνο αφού είναι το καλύτερο.
12V/4A (48VA) μετ/στες έχεις?

----------

sdouze (19-09-20)

----------


## sdouze

> Βάση αυτών που έγραψε ο 744 στο #30, το "Τροφοδοτικό Ακριβείας 0-35V 0-3A" είναι καλύτερο κύκλωμα:
> 
> 
> Άρα αν είναι να φτιάξεις ΕΝΑ τροφοδοτικό, φτιάξε εκείνο αφού είναι το καλύτερο.
> 12V/4A (48VA) μετ/στες έχεις?



Ναι.
Θέλω μονό δεν με απασχολεί να είναι συμμετρικό.
Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## selectronic

Ωραία, βάλε τους με τα δευτερεύοντα σε σειρά όπως είπαμε στο #43 (άσε στον αέρα την μεσαία λήψη "0") και θα έχεις έναν 24V/4A αντί του 33V/4A που έχει το σχέδιο (Tr2).
Μην αλλάξεις τίποτα άλλο, άσε τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου όπως είναι, απλά η μέγιστη ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΗ τάση εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού θα είναι 24-25V αντί για 35.

----------


## sdouze

> Ωραία, βάλε τους με τα δευτερεύοντα σε σειρά όπως είπαμε στο #43 (άσε στον αέρα την μεσαία λήψη "0") και θα έχεις έναν 24V/4A αντί του 33V/4A που έχει το σχέδιο (Tr2).
> Μην αλλάξεις τίποτα άλλο, άσε τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου όπως είναι, απλά η μέγιστη ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΗ τάση εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού θα είναι 24-25V αντί για 35.



Ευχαριστω.Θα το μελετήσω ώστε να αφαιρέσω και τα κομμάτια της αρνητικής τάσης 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## selectronic

Ποια κομμάτια αρνητικής τάσης?
Μόνο την τάση του μετ/στη θα αλλάξεις γιατί δεν θα πάρεις "33V/4A" αλλά θα φτιάξεις έναν "24V/4A" από τους δύο 12V/4A που έχεις όπως παρακάτω.
Και κατά την ρύθμιση του τροφοδοτικού, θα επιλέξεις την τιμή της R4 (γιατί δεν βάλανε ένα τριμμεράκι στην πλακέτα?) για μέγιστη τάση εξόδου 25V.

----------


## IXHEM

> (γιατί δεν βάλανε ένα τριμμεράκι στην πλακέτα?)



με αυτην την απορια ζω και εγω. :P 
σαν να θελανε να μην ειναι τελιοι αυτοι του ελεκτορ σαν να μην θελανε να εχουν παντα δικιο . ετσι αφησανε μια ατελεια :P
εχω καταενθουσιαστει θα ανεβασω και φωτο να δειτε επιτελους το τροφοδοτικο μου.
παντος Γιαννη αν φτιαξεις το τροφοδοτικο ακριβειας ανεβασε το να δω γιατι ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα κανεις χρησιμες αλλαγες. εγω εβαλα διοδο αναστροφα πολομενη μια που ειχα BY252 οπως μου ειπες.- https://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datash...SYS/BY252.html 
μηπως να εβαζα δυο παραλληλα και αναστροφα πολωμενα πρως την εξοδο.? αλλα σκεφτομαι τι εξωτερικες επιστροφες μπορει να εχω στα 3 Α και ανω.
και μενει να φτιαξω τον περιοριστη απολειων που πολυ αγαπησα. το δουλεψα χθες το τροφοδοτικο κοντα στα 3Α για καμια ωρα να δω πως θα παει το πραγμα και με τους ανεμιστηρες να βαρανε τα αυτια μου δεν ξεπερασε τους 40 βαθμους κελισιου η ψηκτρα. το μονο μειονεκτημα ηταν ο θορυβος του ανεμιστηρα . επειδη το συστημα που εχω βαλει ειναι on-off απο 35βαθμους να ξεκιναει. σκεφτομαι αρχικα να κανω τον περιοριστη απωλειων. και μετα ενα αλλο συστημα ψυξης να τροφοδοτει τους ανεμιστηρες αναλογα με την θερμοκρασια και οχι αμμεσος στα 12volt.

----------


## selectronic

Αν βάλεις τον "Περιοριστή Απωλειών" (με μία μικρή 3.3-4.7 Ζένερ D7) νομίζω ότι δεν θα χρειαστείς ανεμιστήρες καθόλου...
Διόδους γιατί δύο, για παραπάνω ρεύμα? Δεν είπα να βάλεις δίοδο για την περίπτωση που βάλεις καμία μπαταρία φορτηγού ανάποδα (δεν έχει και ασφάλεια στην έξοδο να κάψει), το είπα για ανάστροφες τάσεις από τίποτα μυστήρια φορτία (πχ μοτέρ), οπότε θες μικρή σε Αμπέρ αλλά γρήγορη δίοδο. Βέβαια οι γρήγορες (Schottky) έχουν και "μεγάλο" (<1mA) leakage current... Μπορεί αυτός ο 100nF (C12) να είναι αρκετός μικρο-αιχμές τάσης.

Το τροφοδοτικό δεν πρόκειται να το φτιάξω εγώ (σου λέω έχω άλλα 28 που δεν έχω φτιάξει ακόμα!) αλλά και το έφτιαχνα δεν νομίζω ότι έχω τις γνώσεις για να προσθέσω κάτι... Αυτό με τις R4/R16 πάντως είναι περίεργο, για τα όργανα βάλανε τρίμμερ στην πλακέτα, για τις μέγιστες τιμές των pot ούτε που σου λένε τι τιμές να βάλεις στο περίπου... Περίεργο...

Να βάλεις το τροφοδοτικό σου στις Κατασκευές όταν το τελειώσεις, με φωτογραφίες και τα σχετικά!

----------


## sdouze

> Ποια κομμάτια αρνητικής τάσης?
> Μόνο την τάση του μετ/στη θα αλλάξεις γιατί δεν θα πάρεις "33V/4A" αλλά θα φτιάξεις έναν "24V/4A" από τους δύο 12V/4A που έχεις όπως παρακάτω.
> Και κατά την ρύθμιση του τροφοδοτικού, θα επιλέξεις την τιμή της R4 (γιατί δεν βάλανε ένα τριμμεράκι στην πλακέτα?) για μέγιστη τάση εξόδου 25V.



Μπερδεύτηκα με τον tr1 και τα vs που έχει νόμιζα ότι ήταν για αρνητική τάση.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## IXHEM

> Μπερδεύτηκα με τον tr1 και τα vs που έχει νόμιζα ότι ήταν για αρνητική τάση.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk



ετσι οπως σου ειπε ο Γιαννης με τους δυο μετασχηματιστες θα εχεις στο δευτερευον σου 24VAC (TR2) οποτε. ανορθωμενη ταση 24VAC/0.707= 33.9VDC. οποτε θα μπορεις να ρυθμισεις το τροφοδοτικο ακριβειας στα 30Volt αντι στα 35v (αυτο δεν ειναι προβλημα). και ρυθμηση 3Α θα σου προτεινα εγω.

και για το βοηθητικο κυκλωμα θα παρεις απο 12-0-12 απο τους ιδιους μετασχηματιστες (TR1). δλδ απο τον *ακροδεκτη* 3 - 0 - 4 (το 0 το βαζω εγω ειναι η ενωση των δυο Μ/Σ στο δευτερευων σε σειρα) του σχηματικου του Γιαννη

----------


## selectronic

Όχι δεν μπορεί να πάρει την τάση για τα ολοκληρωμένα από τον ίδιο μετ/στη, και γιατί τότε ξέχνα τα mV ripple, αλλά δεν γίνεται σε αυτό το σχέδιο έτσι κι αλλιώς γιατί οι τάσεις αυτές είναι floating, δεν έχουν την ίδια "γείωση" με τον κυρίως μετ/στη.
Χρειάζεται ξεχωριστός μετ/στης για αυτές τις τάσεις, ένας μικρός πλακέτας είναι αρκετός.

----------


## sdouze

> Όχι δεν μπορεί να πάρει την τάση για τα ολοκληρωμένα από τον ίδιο μετ/στη, και γιατί τότε ξέχνα τα mV ripple, αλλά δεν γίνεται σε αυτό το σχέδιο έτσι κι αλλιώς γιατί οι τάσεις αυτές είναι floating, δεν έχουν την ίδια "γείωση" με τον κυρίως μετ/στη.
> Χρειάζεται ξεχωριστός μετ/στης για αυτές τις τάσεις, ένας μικρός πλακέτας είναι αρκετός.



Τώρα κατάλαβα που ξανά είδα το σχέδιο.πρεπει έναν μικρό νομιζω.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## selectronic

> ...με τους δυο μετασχηματιστες θα εχεις στο δευτερευον σου 24VAC (TR2) οποτε. ανορθωμενη ταση 24VAC/0.707= 33.9VDC. οποτε θα μπορεις να ρυθμισεις το τροφοδοτικο ακριβειας στα 30Volt αντι στα 35v (αυτο δεν ειναι προβλημα)....



*30V DC στα 3Α είναι πολλά για 24Vac μετ/στη*, όσο μεγάλο πυκνωτή και να βάλεις, γιατί βασικά από τον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης δουλεύει το τροφοδοτικό, ο μετ/στης απλά τον φορτίζει για ένα σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα. Η τάση από τον μετ/στη είναι 90% του χρόνου κάτω από την τάση που είναι φορτισμένος ο πυκνωτής, οπότε αυτόν τον χρόνο δεν τροφοδοτεί τίποτα ο μετ/στης, από τον πυκνωτή έρχεται το ρεύμα που βγαίνει στην έξοδο.



Η DC τάση στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης (και άρα στον Συλλέκτη των τρανζίστορ ισχύος) που φαίνεται με μπλε πιο πάνω, έχει μία ελάχιστη και μία μέγιστη τιμή. Αν η ελάχιστη τιμή είναι πχ 27V τότε δεν μπορείς μετά τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου να έχεις 30V!
Η κυμάτωση εξαρτάτε από το φορτίο (γι' αυτό είπα στο #48 ότι μπορεί να έχεις 30V DC έξοδο στο τροφοδοτικό από 24Vac μετ/στη *με μικρό φορτίο* αλλά από ένα ρεύμα και πάνω θα χαθεί η σταθεροποίηση) και το μέγεθος της υπολογίζεται από τον τύπο Vr = Vp / (2*f*R*C) όπου Vr είναι η τάση κυμάτωσης, Vp η μέγιστη τάση στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης (=μέγιστη τάση εξόδου του μετ/στη), f η συχνότητα (50Hz), R το φορτίο και C η χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης (ας είναι καλά ο FILMAN και ο Malvino).
Για φορτίο 3Α η αντίσταση είναι περίπου 10Ω και η μέγιστη DC τάση από τον μετ/στη είναι περίπου 33V (θα πέφτει και 1-2V υπό φορτίο*) οπότε με πυκνωτή 4700μF που έχει το σχέδιο θα έχουμε κυμάτωση 7V, *άρα 26V ελάχιστη τάση στα 3Α (τάση Συλλέκτη), άρα καλά είπα εγώ μέγιστη τάση εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού 24-25V* (υπάρχει και μία μικρή πτώση τάσης στα τρανζίστορ εξόδου).


Μπορεί να κερδίσεις 1-2V βάζοντας 10.000/22.000μF πυκνωτή (δεν κάθομαι να υπολογίζω τώρα), αλλά δεν έχει νόημα, άντε να βάλεις δύο 4.700μF που και πάλι είναι υπερβολή για 3Α, απλά αρκέσου στα Βολτ που μπορεί να δώσει ο μετ/στης σου.




*Ο μετ/στης χωρίς φορτίο θα βγάζει πάνω από τα ονομαστικά 24.0Vac αλλά υπό φορτίο θα πέφτει πιο κάτω από τα 24V. Επίσης βγάλε και 1-2V γιατί σε κάθε κύκλο έχεις πτώση τάσης σε δύο από τις τέσσερις διόδους της γέφυρας. Ψιλά γράμματα βέβαια, πρέπει να υπολογίζεις πάντα το worst case scenario (πχ τάση δικτύου 5% πάνω-κάτω) και να αφήνεις και ένα περιθώριο ασφαλείας!

----------


## selectronic

Ξέχασα να γράψω πως στην περίπτωση που αναφέρω παραπάνω, όπου η τάση στους Συλλέκτες των ΝΡΝ τρανζίστορ έχει μεγάλη κυμάτωση και η Vmin πέφτει πιο χαμηλά από την τάση εξόδου που θέλουμε στον Εκπομπό (+ πτώση τάσης Vc-e), αν μετρήσεις με ένα RMS πολύμετρο την τάση στους Συλλέκτες θα σου φανεί ΟΚ γιατί *το πολύμετρο μετράει την μέση τιμή της τάσης (Vrms), η Vmin είναι πιο χαμηλή!*
Πχ στο παρακάτω κύκλωμα το DC βολτόμετρο μετράει 26.9Vrms αλλά η ελάχιστη τάση πέφτει πολύ πιο κάτω...
Χρειάζεται παλμογράφο για να δεις τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει.

Επί της ευκαιρίας να βάλω και δύο σχήματα που δείχνουν αυτά που είπα στο προηγούμενο ποστ περί του πυκνωτή που τροφοδοτεί το φορτίο:
Στο κύκλωμα του Proteus φαίνεται πως ο μετ/στης συνεισφέρει μόνο για ένα μικρό χρονικό διάστημα στην τροφοδοσία του φορτίου, και επίσης φαίνεται πως το ρεύμα είναι σε "παλμούς" και μάλιστα μεγάλου ρεύματος (σε σχέση με το ρεύμα στο φορτίο), γιατί ο πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης τραβάει πολύ ρεύμα όταν θέλει να φορτίσει και επίσης τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή ο μετ/στης και τροφοδοτεί το φορτίο αλλά και φορτίζει τον πυκνωτή (peak ~1.5V σε αντίσταση 0.1Ω => 15Α).
Μπορείτε να δείτε τα ίδια πράγματα και σε ένα web calculator εδώ (βάζεις τιμές εξαρτημάτων και σου δείχνει κυματομορφές).
Αφήνω τα περί διαφοράς φάσης μεταξύ Τάσης και Ρεύματος για άλλη φορά...



*η γείωση στο κύκλωμα είναι εκεί γιατί ο παλμογράφος μετράει σε σχέση με την γη...

----------

sdouze (20-09-20)

----------


## IXHEM

ωραιος και αναλυτικος.. 
κατι ασχετο πως λεγεται αυτο το προγραμμα για να κανω και εγω προσομοιωσεις οπως εσυ..

----------


## apilot

Το πρόγραμμα που δουλεύει ο Γιάννης είναι το Proteus.

----------


## IXHEM

> Το πρόγραμμα που δουλεύει ο Γιάννης είναι το Proteus.



ευχαριστω

----------


## sdouze

> ωραιος και αναλυτικος.. 
> κατι ασχετο πως λεγεται αυτο το προγραμμα για να κανω και εγω προσομοιωσεις οπως εσυ..



ακυρο με το θεμα αλλα σχετικο με την ερωτηση σου εγω χρησιμοποιω multisim για προσομοιωσεις ,αν θες να δεις και αλλα προγραμματα.δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι καλυτερο απλα αυτο το εκανα στην σχολη και το ψιλο εμαθα.

----------


## IXHEM

> ακυρο με το θεμα αλλα σχετικο με την ερωτηση σου εγω χρησιμοποιω multisim για προσομοιωσεις ,αν θες να δεις και αλλα προγραμματα.δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι καλυτερο απλα αυτο το εκανα στην σχολη και το ψιλο εμαθα.



στην σχολη ειχα και εγω το Multisim αλλα δεν ξερω εχω χρονια να το χρησιμοποιησω δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλυτερο απο του Γιαννη . το κατεβασα να τα δοκιμασω

----------


## sdouze

> στην σχολη ειχα και εγω το Multisim αλλα δεν ξερω εχω χρονια να το χρησιμοποιησω δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλυτερο απο του Γιαννη . το κατεβασα να τα δοκιμασω



Νομίζω του Γιάννη κάνει και simulation μικροελεγκτων. Θα το δοκιμάσω και εγώ

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## IXHEM

> Νομίζω του Γιάννη κάνει και simulation μικροελεγκτων. Θα το δοκιμάσω και εγώ
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk



επι της κουβεντας.. τι σπουδαζεις ?

----------


## sdouze

> επι της κουβεντας.. τι σπουδαζεις ?



Μηχ βιομηχανικής σχεδίασης και παραγωγής στο παδα (ένωση τμήματος αυτοματισμού και κλωστοϋφαντουργίας ΤΕΙ Πειραιά)


Αν ξεφεύγει από το θέμα κάποιο διαχειριστής να το αφαίρεση.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## IXHEM

> Μηχ βιομηχανικής σχεδίασης και παραγωγής στο παδα (ένωση τμήματος αυτοματισμού και κλωστοϋφαντουργίας ΤΕΙ Πειραιά)
> 
> 
> Αν ξεφεύγει από το θέμα κάποιο διαχειριστής να το αφαίρεση.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk



δν το συνεχιζουμε αλλα δεν ειναι να ζουμε με τον φοβο .. ειναι λογικοι οι διαχειριστες και τους ευχαριστουμε  :Smile:

----------

sdouze (20-09-20)

----------


## 744

Μην ξεχνάτε πως ότι ισχύει στους ενιχυτές για τις γειώσεις ισχύει και στα τροφοδοτικά.

Προσοχή στους βρόχους γείωσης γιατί παραμονεύει η τάλαντωση (πέρα από παραπάνω θόρυβο).

----------


## sdouze

> Τώρα κατάλαβα που ξανά είδα το σχέδιο.πρεπει έναν μικρό νομιζω.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk



Καλησπέρα πήρα μετασχηματιστή πλακέτας 2χ12.μεσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα φτιάξω και το pcb.
εχω μια ερώτηση για το που θα συνδέσω το μικρό μετασχηματιστή στην πλακέτα;
το τυπωμένο έχει δύο pads για τον μετασχηματιστή αλλά ο μετασχηματιστης έχει 4 πινς .θα ενόσω μεταξύ τους τα άκρα των δευτερευόντων;

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## selectronic

Η πλακέτα έχει *τρία* pads για τον "Tr1" που είναι ο 12-0-12, δύο έχει για τον μεγάλο μετ/στη (Tr2 33V/4A).
Σωστά το λες, θα ενώσεις τα δύο δευτερεύοντα σε σειρά (τα μεσαία και όχι τα άκρα!) για να φτιάξεις τα 12-0-12:

----------


## sdouze

> Η πλακέτα έχει *τρία* pads για τον "Tr1" που είναι ο 12-0-12, δύο έχει για τον μεγάλο μετ/στη (Tr2 33V/4A).
> Σωστά το λες, θα ενώσεις τα δύο δευτερεύοντα σε σειρά (τα μεσαία και όχι τα άκρα!) για να φτιάξεις τα 12-0-12:



Ευχαριστω να σαι καλα.ναι μπερδευτηκα με τους μετασχηματιστες και τα pads οταν εγραφα δν ειχα το σχεδιο μπροστα μου και τα εγραψα οπως τα θυμομουν  :Biggrin:

----------


## 744

Για όποιον σκοπεύει να φτιάξει τον περιοριστή απωλειών από το post #30, μια πολύ καλή επιλογή για το BUZ10 ή BUZ11 που είναι αρκετά παλιά (αλλά καλά για την εποχή τους), είναι τα εξής με σειρά προτίμησης:

IRF100P218XKMA1   στα 7.71 από την TME.eu

IPP020N08N5AKSA1 στα 4.58         - '' -

IPP023N10N5AKSA1 στα 4.73         - '' -

IPP023N08N5AKSA1 στα 2.83         - '' -

Η συσκευασία τους είναι ΤΟ-220. Αυτά έχουν εσωτερική on-state resistance από 1.28 ως 2.3 mΩ με αποτέλεσμα να μην χρειάζονται ψύκτρα. Υπάρχουν και ανάλογα σε SMD κέλυφος που σαν ελάχιστη ψύξη μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ο χαλκός από την πλακέτα.

Για σύγκριση, το BUZ11 στα 5Α θα είχε απώλεια 1W και το IRF100P218XKMA1 στα ίδια αμπέρ μόνο 0.032 Watt !!!

Είναι στα σχέδιά μου το κύκλωμα του περιοριστή και του τροφοδοτικού να τα ενοποιήσω σε μια πλακέτα, όπου είναι δυνατό να μπουν SMD υλικά και να γίνει διπλής όψης για μικρότερο χώρο. Χρόνου επιτρέποντος και Θεού θέλοντος, το βλέπω μέχρι τις γιορτές.

----------

selectronic (06-10-20)

----------


## selectronic

Εγώ είχα σταμπάρει το IRF135B203 από ΤΜΕ στα περίπου 1.1ευρώ (RdsON 6.7mΩ typ / 8.4mΩ max) και έχω ψιλο-αλλάξει και την πλακέτα ΠΡΟΧΕΙΡΑ στο Paint για δύο/τέσσερα TO-220 (γιατί έχω βλέψεις για μεγάλα ρεύματα):

tmp Elektor without jumpers.jpg

Ο ίδιος υπολογισμός dissipation στα 5Α είναι 210mW για το IRF135B203 έναντι 60mW για το IPP023N08N5AKSA1, άρα καλύτερα να δώσεις ένα ευρώ παραπάνω ανά MOSFET και να γλυτώσεις ψύκτρα...
Περιμένω να το φτιάξω στην πράξη με 2 MOSFETs να δω πόσο ζεσταίνονται.

Το θέμα είναι ότι το turn-ON είναι αργό οπότε θα δουλεύουνε στην γραμμική περιοχή για κάποιο (μικρό βέβαια) χρονικό διάστημα :/

----------


## 744

Αν βάλεις 4 παράλληλα δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει υποψία θέρμανσης!

Όσο σκέφτομαι τι είχα κάνει για να αλλάζει με ρελέ το τύλιγμα του Μ/Σ με στέρεο ποτενσιόμετρο που το δεύτερο μέρος τους ήλεγχε το κύκλώμα του ρελέ και  επιπλέον τα κυκλώματα για ψηφιακή απεικόνιση τάσης και ρεύματος στο ίδιο display με ένα button, αλλά και τα κυκλώματα μέτρησης θερμοκρασίας για τον ανεμιστήρα... Πλακέτες πολλές, καλώδια... Μάλλον είχα πάααρα πολύ χρόνο!

Όλα αυτά με ένα MCU και 5 εξαρτήματα σήμερα θα ήταν και πολύ πιο εντυπωσιακά. Με κανένα touch display! Άσε τον περιοριστή απωλειών για να εξαφανιστεί η μεγάλη ψύκτρα και η ζέστη...

----------


## selectronic

Ναι, το καλό με το να έχεις πολλά MOSFET παράλληλα είναι ότι πέφτει πολύ η συνολική αντίσταση, αλλά εγώ το θέλω και για μεγάλα ρεύματα (>20Α)...
Το κακό με τα παράλληλα MOSFET είναι ότι θες και πιο πολύ ρεύμα Πύλης, το οποίο όμως δεν είναι πρόβλημα εδώ αφού μιλάμε για 50Hz και για σταδιακή αύξηση της Vgs (για 50Hz ημίτονο και 20-50VacRMS πρέπει να φτάνουμε τα 3-4V σε περίπου 500μS ?) και υπάρχει και η R4 1KΩ (αλλιώς μπορεί να πρέπει να μπει Τ1 με μεγαλύτερο Ic ?) που περιορίζει το ρεύμα στο/στα MOSFET.
Ένα άλλο θέμα είναι το πόσο καλά θα μοιράζονται το φορτίο μεταξύ τους τα MOSFETs, παρόλο που δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Επίσης η σχεδίαση της πλακέτας παίζει ρόλο σε KHz καταστάσεις, αλλά πιστεύω πάλι να μην έχω θέμα λόγο της χαμηλής συχνότητας... Θα δούμε στην πράξη!

Το να κάνεις αλλαγή τυλίγματος με τον τρόπο που περιγράφεις μου ακούγεται πιο δύσκολο από το κλασσικό κύκλωμα με τελεστικό!  :Lol: 
Πάντως κι εγώ σε ένα συμμετρικό που θέλω να φτιάξω, θα βάλω διπλό pot (γραμμικό) για να ανεβοκατεβαίνουν παρέα οι τάσεις, αφού δεν με ενδιαφέρει να είναι απολύτως ίσες οι δύο τάσεις (θα είναι δύο 48V poe τροφοδοτικά σε σειρά για να έχω περίπου 100V τροφοδοτικό, η μεσαία λήψη θα είναι απλώς γιατί μπορώ να την έχω έτσι που είναι το κύκλωμα).

----------


## sdouze

καλησπέρα μια ερώτηση με τον ορο αλλαγή τυλίγματος τι εννοειται;Προσπάθησα να το γκουγκλαρω αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι καποια λεξη κλειδι να ψαξω καλυτερα; :Lol:

----------


## selectronic

> καλησπέρα μια ερώτηση με τον ορο αλλαγή τυλίγματος τι εννοειται;Προσπάθησα να το γκουγκλαρω αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι καποια λεξη κλειδι να ψαξω καλυτερα;



To συζητήσαμε πιο νωρίς το θέμα εδώ (πχ ποστ #4), αλλαγή τυλίγματος εννοούμε να αλλάζεις τύλιγμα και άρα τάση εξόδου του μετ/στη ώστε να έχεις μικρότερη τάση Vce στα τρανζίστορ ισχύος οπότε και λιγότερες απώλειες που θα μετατραπούν σε ζέστη (dissipation) για το ίδιο ρεύμα. Αυτό είναι και το μεγάλο πρόβλημα των γραμμικών τροφοδοτικών, οι μεγάλες απώλειες σε χαμηλή τάση/μεγάλο ρεύμα εξόδου:

Αν πχ έχουμε ένα μεταβλητό τροφοδοτικό μηδέν με 30V, τότε αν η τάση εξόδου του μετ/στη είναι μία και έχουμε στον/στους Συλλέκτες πχ 35V, για έξοδο 25V/1A έχουμε απώλειες 35-25=10Vce επί 1Α = 10W αλλά για έξοδο 10V/1A έχουμε 25Vce*1A = 25W. Αν αλλάζουμε τυλίγματα πχ προσθέτοντας μία μεσαία λήψη στον μετ/στη (στην μέση του τυλίγματος και άρα τάσης), τότε μπορούμε να έχουμε την μισή τάση στους Συλλέκτες από μηδέν μέχρι τα 15V τάση εξόδου (~17.5 στους Συλλέκτες) και για πάνω από 15V και μέχρι τα 30Vout να αλλάζουμε τύλιγμα με ένα ρελέ (ένας τελεστικός θα μετράει την τάση εξόδου και θα ενεργοποιεί το ρελέ) οπότε να έχουμε τα 35V στους Συλλέκτες. Έτσι για 25V/1A έξοδο θα έχουμε πάλι 10*1=10W αλλά για 10V/1A έξοδο θα έχουμε 17.5-10 = 7.5Vce * 1A = 7.5W αντί για 25W που είχαμε πριν!

Απλό κύκλωμα με ένα τελεστικό/ρελέ και μία μεσαία λήψη μπορείς να δεις στο Κ7200, αυτό έχει δύο τελεστικούς/ρελέ και πολλά τροφοδοτικά "πάγκου" τύπου 3005/3010/κτλ χρησιμοποιούν πολλά τυλίγματα για κάτω από 10Vce max στα 0-30V (πχ αυτό έχει τρεις τελεστικούς και τρία ρελέ).

----------

airgeorge (07-10-20), 

sdouze (08-10-20)

----------


## sdouze

Καλημέρα
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιαννη για τις πληροφορίες.

Μια ερώτηση για το τροφοδοτικό.
Αν ήθελα να αλλάξω τις αντιστάσεις ρυθμίσεις με τριμερ έτσι θα τα εβαζα;
Επίσης τι άλλες αλλαγές προτείνεται για το κύκλωμα;
Το bd241 να το αλλάξω με κάποιο άλλο;




Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## 744

Αν βάλεις τρίμερ στη θέση της αντίστασης θα έλεγα να είναι πολύστροφο. Και ακόμα καλύτερα με μια αντίσταση σε σειρά στο 1/10 της άλλης, π.χ. 1Κ5. Κατά τα άλλα μια χαρά το έκανες.

----------

sdouze (08-10-20)

----------


## selectronic

Σωστά το έχεις βάλει το τρίμμερ, απλά πρόσεξε μην βάλεις πολύ μικρή τιμή. Και πρόσεχε στην ρύθμιση του ρεύματος, μην βραχυκυκλώσεις για πολύ ώρα την έξοδο με μεγάλο ρεύμα και κάψεις τα εξόδου, στιγμιαία θα βραχυκυκλώνεις και θα βλέπεις το ρεύμα στο αμπερόμετρο!

Το οδηγό τρανζίστορ γιατί να το αλλάξεις, το τροφοδοτικό αυτό το έχουν φτιάξει τουλάχιστον δύο μέλη και τους δουλεύει χρόνια όπως είναι, εσύ θα έχεις και μικρότερη τάση μετ/στη (24V αντί 33) οπότε είσαι σούπερ.
Το μόνο που θα πρότεινα εγώ σε οποιοδήποτε τροφοδοτικό "πάγκου" είναι μία γρήγορη δίοδος (πχ UF4007) ανάστροφα στην έξοδο (στις μπόρνες το καλύτερο) για να πιάνει τίποτα αιχμές τάσης από μυστήρια φορτία, ίσως και καμία TVS στα ας πούμε στα 39V (πχ 1.5KE39CA) και κανένα μικρό ΜΚΡ πυκνωτή (πχ ένας Χ2 στα 47-220nF). Εγώ αυτό θα έκανα, πλακετάκι στις μπόρνες με 2-3 εξαρτήματα, ίσως να έκανα και το καλώδιο 5-6 στροφές σε ένα τοροειδή πυρήνα (για RF choke όπως αναφέρεται εδώ).
Αυτά όμως τα έχω βγάλει εγώ ο άσχετος από το μυαλό μου, δεν τα έχω δοκιμάσει καν στην πράξη, οπότε το ασφαλέστερο είναι το original σχέδιο όπως είναι!

*edit:*




> Αν βάλεις τρίμερ στη θέση της αντίστασης θα έλεγα να  είναι πολύστροφο. Και ακόμα καλύτερα με μια αντίσταση σε σειρά στο 1/10  της άλλης, π.χ. 1Κ5. Κατά τα άλλα μια χαρά το έκανες.



Σωστή παρατήρηση, εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα όταν είδα γραμμένο το "τρίμμερ", το κλασσικό μπλε multi-turn, αλλά η πλακέτα έχει πάνω "απλά" ρυθμιστικά οπότε καλά έκανες και το ανέφερες. Όχι ότι δεν γίνεται δουλειά με μη-πολύστροφο τρίμμερ βέβαια...

----------

sdouze (08-10-20)

----------


## sdouze

Επειδή δεν κατάφερα να κατασκευάσω σωστά την πλακέτα όλο και κάποια track χανόταν αποφάσισα να την σχεδιάσω σε πρόγραμμα για να εξασκηθω κιόλας οπότε σκέφτηκα να κάνω κάποιες αλλαγές όπως τα τριμερ τα opamps με tl071(αν και δεν αλλάζει κάτι στο σχέδιο) όπως είχε προτείνει ο Γιάννης

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## selectronic

Βάλε και κλασσικούς "όρθιους" πυκνωτές αντί για axial που έχει η original πλακέτα, όχι ότι δεν βρίσκεις axial πυκνωτές, απλά οι όρθιοι είναι οι ποιο διαδεδομένοι σήμερα.

----------

sdouze (08-10-20)

----------


## sdouze

> Βάλε και κλασσικούς "όρθιους" πυκνωτές αντί για axial που έχει η original πλακέτα, όχι ότι δεν βρίσκεις axial πυκνωτές, απλά οι όρθιοι είναι οι ποιο διαδεδομένοι σήμερα.



Ναι θα το κάνω αυτό σίγουρα και ίσως αλλάξω και γέφυρες με κάποιες που μπορώ να βρω γτ αυτές δεν τις είχε ο Γιαννακόπουλος

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## selectronic

Την μεγάλη γέφυρα μπορείς να την βάλεις εκτός πλακέτας, πάρε μία κλασσική τετράγωνη (πάρε 10Α, η διαφορά τιμής είναι γελοία) και βίδωσέ τη στο κουτί αν είναι μεταλλικό, αλλιώς στην ψύκτρα των τρανζίστορ.
Για ακόμα καλύτερα μπορείς να βάλεις τέσσερις Schottky που έχουν πιο χαμηλή Vf και δεν θα ανεβάζουν τόση θερμοκρασία (και θα γλυτώσεις και μισό Βολτ πτώση τάσης), αν και 3Α δεν είναι τίποτα τραγικό, δεν θα έχεις μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες στην γέφυρα... Απλά κουβέντα να γίνεται  :Biggrin:

----------

sdouze (08-10-20)

----------


## sdouze

> Την μεγάλη γέφυρα μπορείς να την βάλεις εκτός πλακέτας, πάρε μία κλασσική τετράγωνη (και πάρε 10Α, η διαφορά τιμής είναι γελοία) και βίδωσέ τη στο κουτί αν είναι μεταλλικό, αλλιώς στην ψύκτρα των τρανζίστορ.
> Για ακόμα καλύτερα μπορείς να βάλεις τέσσερις Schottky που έχουν πιο χαμηλή Vf και δεν θα ανεβάζουν τόση θερμοκρασία( και θα γλυτώσεις και μισό Βολτ πτώση τάσης), αν και 3Α δεν είναι τίποτα τραγικό, δεν θα έχεις μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες στην γέφυρα... Απλά κουβέντα να γίνεται



Θα το κοιτάξω αν και για την μεγάλη βρήκα μια και την μικρή την άλλαξα με μια τον 2Α γιατι δεν είχε πλακέ του 1Α.μονο στρογγυλές και dip είχε στο 1Α
 Α επίσης τις αντιστάσεις που δεν έχουν κάποια τιμή watt να βάλω 1/4 watt;

Ίσως κάποιος διαχειριστής να έβαζε όλα τα μυνήματα σχετικά με το τροφοδοτικό στο νήμα του τροφοδοτικού ώστε να είναι όλα εκεί για κάποιον που ενδιαφέρεται.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## sdouze

Καλησπέρα
Στο σχέδιο υπάρχει αυτό το σύμβολο έχει κάποια πρακτική σημασία ;
Επίσης πειράζει αν βάλω μεγαλύτερες γέφυρες 1.5Α και 6Α;Τις υπόλοιπες αντιστάσεις που δεν έχουν τιμή watt να τις βάλω 1/2 η 1/4 watt;

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## 744

Αυτό είναι το σημείο αναφοράς του κυκλώματος. ΔΕΝ είναι το - τάσης εξόδου.

Τώρα αν θέλεις να γειώσεις το μεταλικό κουτί του τροφοδοτικού σου, αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. 

Η γείωση της πρίζας, το μεταλικό κουτί και το - της εξόδου μπορούν να πάνε όλα μαζί σε ένα σημείο.

----------


## sdouze

> Αυτό είναι το σημείο αναφοράς του κυκλώματος. ΔΕΝ είναι το - τάσης εξόδου.
> 
> Τώρα αν θέλεις να γειώσεις το μεταλικό κουτί του τροφοδοτικού σου, αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. 
> 
> Η γείωση της πρίζας, το μεταλικό κουτί και το - της εξόδου μπορούν να πάνε όλα μαζί σε ένα σημείο.



Εγώ μπερδεύτηκα με το σημείο αναφοράς Δηλαδή αυτό το σημείο αναφοράς εγώ στην πλακέτα που θα σχεδιάσω να το βάλω ;Στο κυκλωμα δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει πουθενά αλλού.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## 744

Δεν εχεις να βάλεις τίποτα άλλο πέρα από τα εξαρτήματα. Όταν λέμε σημείο αναφοράς, εννοούμε ότι σε σχέση με αυτό το σημείο τι τάσεις μετράμε σε διάφορα άλλα σημεία.

----------


## sdouze

> Δεν εχεις να βάλεις τίποτα άλλο πέρα από τα εξαρτήματα. Όταν λέμε σημείο αναφοράς, εννοούμε ότι σε σχέση με αυτό το σημείο τι τάσεις μετράμε σε διάφορα άλλα σημεία.



Ααα τώρα το κατάλαβα νταξει νόμιζα ότι ήταν όπως τα labels που βάζουμε για να μην τραβάμε καλώδια.σε ευχαριστω πολύ.
Πολύτιμη η βοήθεια όλων σας.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## sdouze

Καλησπέρα,πέρασα το σχηματικό στο KiCad όποιος θέλει και έχει χρόνο μπορεί να ρίξει μια ματιά μήπως βρεί κάποιο λάθος που δεν πρόσεξα.sche.png
Μια ερώτηση τα ψηφιακά οργανα να τα βγάλω απο το σχεδιο και να τα αγήσω ανοικτά τα σημεια ήταν;Αφού συνδεθούν στα X Y Z.Οπως και στα αλλα εξαρτήματα που θα μπούν με καλώδια η τα αφήνω ετσι και στα σημεία αυτα στην παλκετα θα βάλω καλώδια?

----------


## gep58

1- Η R22 δεν συνδέεται στο Vs-
2- Το Τ1 είναι ανάποδα συνδεδεμένο (C-E)
3- Αφού στις θέσεις των R4 και R16 θέλεις να βάλεις τριμμερς θσ αφαιρέσεις τις R5 και R15 (δεν υπάρχει λόγος να παραμένουν εκεί) και θα βάλεις μια αντίσταση 1k σε σειρά με ένα multiturn 10k στις 2 θέσεις αντίστοιχα.
Αυτά... κάτι άλλο δεν βλέπω

----------


## sdouze

> 1- Η R22 δεν συνδέεται στο Vs-
> 2- Το Τ1 είναι ανάποδα συνδεδεμένο (C-E)
> 3- Αφού στις θέσεις των R4 και R16 θέλεις να βάλεις τριμμερς θσ αφαιρέσεις τις R5 και R15 (δεν υπάρχει λόγος να παραμένουν εκεί) και θα βάλεις μια αντίσταση 1k σε σειρά με ένα multiturn 10k στις 2 θέσεις αντίστοιχα.
> Αυτά... κάτι άλλο δεν βλέπω



το εχω κανει λιγο αχταρμα το σχεδιο και μου ξεφυγαν αυτα  :Lol: sche1.png
Εκανα τις διορθωσεις που ειπες.
Οσο αναφορα αυτο που εγραψα στο πανω μηνυμα για τα ψηφιακα οργανα κλπ εχεις να προτεινεις κατι;

edit:
Σκέφτομαι να τα βάλω ολα στην πλακετα σαν εξαρτημτα και να βαλω εκει τα καλωδια τους εκτος των tip3055  που οι ενώσεις τους θα γινονται εκτος πλακετας.

----------


## gep58

> Οσο αναφορα αυτο που εγραψα στο πανω μηνυμα για τα ψηφιακα οργανα κλπ εχεις να προτεινεις κατι;



Ε ναι εννοείται ότι αν δεν χρησιμοποιήσεις τα όργανα του σχεδίου M1 και M2 τα R25, P3, R4 και R26 δεν έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης
Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις ψηφιακά καλό θα είναι να έχουν δικές τους ανεξάρτητες τροφοδοσίες.

----------


## selectronic

Πρόσεξε με τα ψηφιακά όργανα, έχω δοκιμάσει καμιά δεκαριά φτηνά "LED panel meters" και σχεδόν ΟΛΑ είναι για τα μπάζα σε ακρίβεια, άσε που δεν έχουν τα ψηφία έτσι κι αλλιώς.
Υπάρχουν panel meters "ακριβείας" που μετράνε σωστά, κάνουν 5-10ευρώ το ένα και είναι τεσσάρων ή πέντε ψηφίων, για παράδειγμα:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/0-56in-Mini...r/163160628454
https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Wire-5-Di...l/132474589055

Μπορεί και να μην είναι θέμα για εσένα, αλλά τι νόημα έχει να φτιάξεις τροφοδοτικό "ακριβείας" και το όργανο να δείχνει τάση εξόδου "12.2" που μπορεί να είναι οτιδήποτε από 12.120 μέχρι 12.260V.... Για εμένα δεν έχει νόημα να έχεις όργανο στην πρόσοψη και να πρέπει να βάλεις πάνω πολύμετρο για να δεις την πραγματική τάση/ρεύμα :/

Και όπως είπε και ο gep58 παραπάνω, πρόσεξε την τροφοδοσία (και γενικότερα την σύνδεση στο κύκλωμα) των οργάνων ιδιαίτερα του αμπερόμετρου!
Τα περισσότερα θέλουν 3-30V για τροφοδοσία, οπότε με 24Vac μετ/στη μπορείς να βάλεις ένα 7812 μετά την γέφυρα/πυκνωτή και να δώσεις από εκεί στα όργανα.

----------


## sdouze

> Πρόσεξε με τα ψηφιακά όργανα, έχω δοκιμάσει καμιά δεκαριά φτηνά "LED panel meters" και σχεδόν ΟΛΑ είναι για τα μπάζα σε ακρίβεια, άσε που δεν έχουν τα ψηφία έτσι κι αλλιώς.
> Υπάρχουν panel meters "ακριβείας" που μετράνε σωστά, κάνουν 5-10ευρώ το ένα και είναι τεσσάρων ή πέντε ψηφίων, για παράδειγμα:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/0-56in-Mini...r/163160628454
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Wire-5-Di...l/132474589055
> 
> Μπορεί και να μην είναι θέμα για εσένα, αλλά τι νόημα έχει να φτιάξεις τροφοδοτικό "ακριβείας" και το όργανο να δείχνει τάση εξόδου "12.2" που μπορεί να είναι οτιδήποτε από 12.120 μέχρι 12.260V.... Για εμένα δεν έχει νόημα να έχεις όργανο στην πρόσοψη και να πρέπει να βάλεις πάνω πολύμετρο για να δεις την πραγματική τάση/ρεύμα :/
> 
> Και όπως είπε και ο gep58 παραπάνω, πρόσεξε την τροφοδοσία (και γενικότερα την σύνδεση στο κύκλωμα) των οργάνων ιδιαίτερα του αμπερόμετρου!
> Τα περισσότερα θέλουν 3-30V για τροφοδοσία, οπότε με 24Vac μετ/στη μπορείς να βάλεις ένα 7812 μετά την γέφυρα/πυκνωτή και να δώσεις από εκεί στα όργανα.



Οποτε αν βαλω ψηφιακα οργανα θα βγαλω τα r25 p3 κλπ οπως ειπε ο gep58;Επίσης δεν μπορω να τα τροφοδοτησω απο τον μικρο μετασχιματιστη;
Επισης οσο αναφορά τις γεφυρες πειραζει να ειναι λιγο μεγαλυτερες σε αμπερ;

----------


## selectronic

Οι γέφυρες δεν πειράζει να είναι μεγαλύτερες, μικρότερες να μην είναι.

Τα ψηφιακά όργανα είναι βασικά ένα ξεχωριστό κύκλωμα που θα ενώσεις με το δικό σου κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού, το θέμα είναι που πρέπει να γίνει αυτή η ένωση:

Όσα DC voltage LED panel meters έχω δει εγώ, είτε έχουν 3 καλώδια (κόκκινο/μαύρο τροφοδοσία και κίτρινο μέτρηση τάσης) είτε 4 (δύο ζευγάρια κόκκινο/μαύρο), μετράνε σε σχέση με το "αρνητικό" (ή "μηδέν" ή "γη" κτλ) της τροφοδοσίας τους, οπότε το αρνητικό της τροφοδοσίας (μαύρο καλώδιο) πρέπει να συνδεθεί με το αρνητικό της εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού σου ("V-"), οπότε δεν μπορείς να πάρεις από τον μικρό μετ/στη.
Σου πρότεινα κάτι, βάλε ένα 7812 στην έξοδο του μεγάλου μετ/στη: Vin στο θετικό πόδι του C10 στο σχέδιό σου, gnd στο "V-" και η έξοδος (Vout) θα δίνει στα όργανα.
Άλλος τρόπος είναι με floating DC/DC (όχι LM2596 modules κτλ γιατί ΔΕΝ είναι floating!) όπως πχ αυτά. Τότε μπορείς να πάρεις είσοδο από όπου σε βολεύει (πρόσεξε την μέγιστη τάση εισόδου του converter!).

Στο Αμπερόμετρο τα πράγματα είναι λίγο πιο περίπλοκα:
Το αρχικό κύκλωμα χρησιμοποιεί ουσιαστικά ένα βολτόμετρο που μετράει την τάση πάνω στην R21 (0.22Ω/3W), αλλά τα ψηφιακά όργανα του εμπορίου κάνουν low-side sensing με current shunt σε σειρά με την έξοδο, οπότε πρέπει να παρεμβάλεις το όργανο στην γραμμή "V-" έτσι (*):



Πάλι το αρνητικό της τροφοδοσίας του οργάνου θα είναι κοινό με το "V-", οπότε ισχύουν τα ίδια που είπα παραπάνω.
*Έτσι όμως η τάση πάνω στο shunt του αμπερόμετρου θα αποτελεί "σφάλμα" στην τάση εξόδου, αν το όργανο πχ έχει 25mΩ shunt, τότε στα 3Α θα έχεις 75mV λιγότερη τάση στο φορτίο. Για να το αποφύγεις αυτό θα πρέπει το shunt του οργάνου να μπει ανάμεσα στο πλην του C10 και στις R22/R24, έτσι ότι βλέπεις στο βολτόμετρο θα έχεις και στο φορτίο (αλλιώς η τάση εξόδου μοιράζεται στο shunt και το φορτίο).
Είναι πάλι λίγο άκυρο να έχεις "ακριβείας" τροφοδοτικό *με 4-wire sensing* και να χάνεις 50mV στο shunt του αμπερόμετρου... Πάει όλη η κατασκευή στράφι...
Το καλύτερο θα ήταν ένα βολτόμετρο ~0-1V (3A είναι ~660mV στην 0.22Ω R21) που να μετράει την τάση πάνω στην R21, με floating τροφοδοσία κτλ, ίσως κάτι με ICL7107...

Ή βάλε ένα ξεχωριστό μικρό μετ/στη όπως πρότεινε ο gep58, ή βάλε ένα 7812 όπως είπα παραπάνω (ή ένα switching DC/DC step-down) με είσοδο από τον μεγάλο μετ/στη (αφού δεν θα είναι πάνω από 30-35Vdc η τάση).

Δες το παρακάτω βίντεο αν είσαι ακόμα μπερδεμένος, _μπορεί_ να σε βοηθήσει (ή να σε μπερδέψει παραπάνω με τα περί differential measuring):

----------


## sdouze

> Οι γέφυρες δεν πειράζει να είναι μεγαλύτερες, μικρότερες να μην είναι.
> 
> Τα ψηφιακά όργανα είναι βασικά ένα ξεχωριστό κύκλωμα που θα ενώσεις με το δικό σου κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού, το θέμα είναι που πρέπει να γίνει αυτή η ένωση:
> 
> Όσα DC voltage LED panel meters έχω δει εγώ, είτε έχουν 3 καλώδια (κόκκινο/μαύρο τροφοδοσία και κίτρινο μέτρηση τάσης) είτε 4 (δύο ζευγάρια κόκκινο/μαύρο), μετράνε σε σχέση με το "αρνητικό" (ή "μηδέν" ή "γη" κτλ) της τροφοδοσίας τους, οπότε το αρνητικό της τροφοδοσίας (μαύρο καλώδιο) πρέπει να συνδεθεί με το αρνητικό της εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού σου ("V-"), οπότε δεν μπορείς να πάρεις από τον μικρό μετ/στη.
> Σου πρότεινα κάτι, βάλε ένα 7812 στην έξοδο του μεγάλου μετ/στη: Vin στο θετικό πόδι του C10 στο σχέδιό σου, gnd στο "V-" και η έξοδος (Vout) θα δίνει στα όργανα.
> Άλλος τρόπος είναι με floating DC/DC (όχι LM2596 modules κτλ γιατί ΔΕΝ είναι floating!) όπως πχ αυτά. Τότε μπορείς να πάρεις είσοδο από όπου σε βολεύει (πρόσεξε την μέγιστη τάση εισόδου του converter!).
> 
> Στο Αμπερόμετρο τα πράγματα είναι λίγο πιο περίπλοκα:
> ...



καταλαβα νομιζω,θα κανω αλλαγες και θα παραθεσω το νεο σχεδιο

----------


## sdouze

το σχεδιο με τις αλλαγες https://imgur.com/a/7bmhOQ9

----------


## sdouze

Καλησπέρα
Παρακάτω υπάρχουν screenshots του σχηματικού ,του τριασδιάστατου μοντέλου της πλακέτας και το σχέδιο της πλακέτας.
Στην πλακέτα δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα τις ενώσεις.Τοποθέτησα τα εξαρτήματα μόνο ώστε να την τυπώσω και να σιγουρευτώ οτι εχω διαλέξει τα σώστα footprints.
Όποιος έχει χρόνο και θέλει ας ρήξει μια ματια να μου πει μήπως βρεί καποιο λάθος στο σχηματίκο ή στην τοποθέτηση των εξαρτημάτων(αν και λογικά θα αλλάξω το layout οταν κάνω τις ενώσεις).
Καθε σχόλιο και πρόταση καλοδεχούμενη.

PCB Layout

Σχηματικό

3D PCB

----------


## sdouze

Καλησπέρα
Παρέλαβα το pcb.Εχω ένα θέμα παω να ρυθμίσω μέγιστη τάση εξόδου γυρνάω το τριμμερ τίποτα σταθερά 34V.5 αντε να πεσει 34.2.Μετα παω να ρυθμίσω το ρεύμα γυρνάω το τριμμερ τίποτα max ρεύμα 1Α.
Οι μετασχηματιστές που εχω βάλει είναι 2 των 12V 4A με δευτερεύοντα σε σειρά αρα 24V.
Στο δικό μου κύκλωμα εχω αντικαταστήσει  τις αντιστάσεις ρύθμισης r4 r16 με τριμμερ πολύστροφα και αφαιρεσαι τισ  r5 και r15 και έβαλα σε σειρά με το τριμμερ μια 1k.

κύκλωμα ελέκτορ
Screenshot_1.jpg

δικό μου

p3 ειναι το τριμμερ στην θέση της ρ4 και r5 η 1κ σε σειρά με αυτό και π4 είναι το τριμμερ στην θέση της ρ16 r11 η 1κ σε σειρά με αυτό


Κάποια ιδέα δεν μπορώ να βρω κατι. Μήπως φταίει που δεν έβαλα στο σχέδιο μου τις r5 r15  του αρχικού;

----------


## selectronic

Πρώτα απ' όλα κοίτα αν όλα είναι όπως πρέπει στο κύκλωμα, μην έχεις βάλει κανένα τελεστικό ανάποδα στην βάση, τις συνδέσεις Β-C-E των τρανζίστορ κτλ.
Μετά βγάλε τα τρίμμερ από την πλακέτα (άπειρη αντίσταση) και δες τι γίνεται, η αντίσταση R15 στον τελεστικό του ρεύματος πρέπει να ήταν 15Κ, μήπως το 10Κ τρίμμερ είναι πολύ μικρό?
Αν δεν γίνει τίποτα, μέτρα στον τελεστικό που ελένχει την τάση (ο αριστερός) τι τάσεις έχει στις δύο εισόδους του.

Δεν το έλεγξα αλλά υποθέτω ότι εκτός των τρίμμερ και τα δύο coarse/fine pots αντί για ένα, το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα είναι 100% ίδιο με του Elektor....

A, έλεγξε και το αμπερόμετρο στο δικό σου κύκλωμα ότι είναι σχεδόν βραχυκύκλωμα, αλλιώς θα έχεις θέματα!

edit:
ΟΚ δεν έχεις δύο pot, τα δύο τρίμμερ είναι...

----------


## sdouze

> Πρώτα απ' όλα κοίτα αν όλα είναι όπως πρέπει στο κύκλωμα, μην έχεις βάλει κανένα τελεστικό ανάποδα στην βάση, τις συνδέσεις Β-C-E των τρανζίστορ κτλ.
> Μετά βγάλε τα τρίμμερ από την πλακέτα (άπειρη αντίσταση) και δες τι γίνεται, η αντίσταση R15 στον τελεστικό του ρεύματος πρέπει να ήταν 15Κ, μήπως το 10Κ τρίμμερ είναι πολύ μικρό?
> Αν δεν γίνει τίποτα, μέτρα στον τελεστικό που ελένχει την τάση (ο αριστερός) τι τάσεις έχει στις δύο εισόδους του.
> 
> Δεν το έλεγξα αλλά υποθέτω ότι εκτός των τρίμμερ και τα δύο coarse/fine pots αντί για ένα, το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα είναι 100% ίδιο με του Elektor....
> 
> A, έλεγξε και το αμπερόμετρο στο δικό σου κύκλωμα ότι είναι σχεδόν βραχυκύκλωμα, αλλιώς θα έχεις θέματα!
> 
> edit:
> ΟΚ δεν έχεις δύο pot, τα δύο τρίμμερ είναι...



καλησπέρα Γιάννη
Βρήκα λάθος στο σχέδιο μου. Εχω κανει λάθος στο θετικό της τροφοδοσίας του τελεστικόυ για την τάση (u2 στο σχεδιό μου) και αντί για 40v όπως έχει ο άλλος έχει 20v.Αυριο θα κάνω την σωστή ένωση στο pcb να δω αν όντως φταίει αυτό και μετά θα πάω σε αυτά που είπες για τα  τριμμερ.

Κάποιο άλλο λάθος στο σχέδιο δεν βρήκα .

Αυτά παθαίνεις αμα κάνεις αχταρμά το σχηματικό  :Lol:

----------


## selectronic

Συμβαίνει και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες...
Το καλό είναι ότι είναι μικρό το λάθος και με ένα μικρό κόψιμο της λάθος νησίδας στο PCB και ένα jumper καλώδιο θα είσαι εντάξει.
Ελπίζω αυτό να είναι και το μόνο πρόβλημα!

*edit:*
Ο "auxiliary" μετ/στης που ενώνεται στην Β1 είναι φαντάζομαι όπως στο σχέδιο, "2x12V"... H μέγιστη τάση που αντέχουν οι TL071 είναι 36V!

----------


## sdouze

> Συμβαίνει και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες...
> Το καλό είναι ότι είναι μικρό το λάθος και με ένα μικρό κόψιμο της λάθος νησίδας στο PCB και ένα jumper καλώδιο θα είσαι εντάξει.
> Ελπίζω αυτό να είναι και το μόνο πρόβλημα!
> 
> *edit:*
> Ο "auxiliary" μετ/στης που ενώνεται στην Β1 είναι φαντάζομαι όπως στο σχέδιο, "2x12V"... H μέγιστη τάση που αντέχουν οι TL071 είναι 36V!



Καλημέρα
Θα δείξει στην πορεία .
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με προβλημάτισαν λίγο τα 40v.
Ναι ο μικρός είναι 2χ12
Στο datasheet τα τλ λένε μέχρι 40-41v

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## selectronic

Έβαλες τα "Η"?
Τα "απλά" TL071 έχουν absolute maximum voltage τα 36V, τα 071*Η* πάνε μέχρι 42V.
Πάντως και τα απλά 741*C* (που βρίσκεις στα μαγαζιά της γειτονιάς) μέχρι 36 πάνε (+-18V), μόνο τα 741Α ή 741 σκέτο πάνε στα 42V....

----------


## sdouze

> Συμβαίνει και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες...
> Το καλό είναι ότι είναι μικρό το λάθος και με ένα μικρό κόψιμο της λάθος νησίδας στο PCB και ένα jumper καλώδιο θα είσαι εντάξει.
> Ελπίζω αυτό να είναι και το μόνο πρόβλημα!
> 
> *edit:*
> Ο "auxiliary" μετ/στης που ενώνεται στην Β1 είναι φαντάζομαι όπως στο σχέδιο, "2x12V"... H μέγιστη τάση που αντέχουν οι TL071 είναι 36V!



το έκανα αλλά τίποτα τώρα η τάση αυξάνει από 29V πάει μονη τησ 29.1 29.2 κλπ  χωρις φορτίο. Νομίζω κατι εχω μπλέξει στην τροφοδοσία αλλά δεν μπορώ να το βρω :Lol:

----------


## sdouze

> Έβαλες τα "Η"?
> Τα "απλά" TL071 έχουν absolute maximum voltage τα 36V, τα 071*Η* πάνε μέχρι 42V.
> Πάντως και τα απλά 741*C* (που βρίσκεις στα μαγαζιά της γειτονιάς) μέχρι 36 πάνε (+-18V), μόνο τα 741Α ή 741 σκέτο πάνε στα 42V....



τώρα το πρόσεξα στο datasheet.τοτε τα έψησα  :Lol:

----------


## 744

Αν μετρήσεις τις τάσεις στις εισόδους και εξόδους ίσως καταλάβεις αν λειτουργούν οι τελεστικοί σωστά. Επίσης δες και την τάση στα pin τροφοδοσίας τους. Αν είναι υψηλή, μάλλον θα κάψεις και τα επόμενα...

----------


## selectronic

Αυτό με τα τρίμμερ πάνω στο κύκλωμα ή χωρίς?

Ο τρόπος που δουλεύει αυτό το κύκλωμα είναι ότι το LM723 προσπαθεί να οδηγήσει το driver NPN για τέρμα τάση (/ρεύμα) εξόδου μέσω της R9 2.2ΚΩ, και οι δύο τελεστικοί χαμηλώνουν την τροφοδοσία αυτή (συνδέονται μετά την 2.2Κ μέσω διόδων ώστε να μπορούν μόνο να "γειώσουν" την Βάση του Τ2) ανάλογα με το που έχεις τα pot. Ο πρώτος (αριστερός) αρχίζει και γειώνει την Βάση του Τ2 ώστε να έχεις την Χ τάση εξόδου και ο δεξιά τελεστικός κάνει το ίδιο για το ρεύμα.

Δες τις διάφορες διόδους D1/D4/D5/D8 ότι είναι με την σωστή φορά, δες τι γίνεται στον τελεστικό της τάσης, τι τάσεις έχει στις δύο εισόδους του, κτλ

Δεν βλέπω κάτι λάθος στο σχέδιο...

----------


## sdouze

> Αυτό με τα τρίμμερ πάνω στο κύκλωμα ή χωρίς?
> 
> Ο τρόπος που δουλεύει αυτό το κύκλωμα είναι ότι το LM723 προσπαθεί να οδηγήσει το driver NPN για τέρμα τάση (/ρεύμα) εξόδου μέσω της R9 2.2ΚΩ, και οι δύο τελεστικοί χαμηλώνουν την τροφοδοσία αυτή (συνδέονται μετά την 2.2Κ μέσω διόδων ώστε να μπορούν μόνο να "γειώσουν" την Βάση του Τ2) ανάλογα με το που έχεις τα pot. Ο πρώτος (αριστερός) αρχίζει και γειώνει την Βάση του Τ2 ώστε να έχεις την Χ τάση εξόδου και ο δεξιά τελεστικός κάνει το ίδιο για το ρεύμα.
> 
> Δες τις διάφορες διόδους D1/D4/D5/D8 ότι είναι με την σωστή φορά, δες τι γίνεται στον τελεστικό της τάσης, τι τάσεις έχει στις δύο εισόδους του, κτλ
> 
> Δεν βλέπω κάτι λάθος στο σχέδιο...



με τα τριμμερ πανω 

θα τα δοκιμάσω αυτά που λες και εσυ και ο άλλος Γιαννης.Θα βγάλω και τα τριμμερ όπως ειπε πιο πριν.

----------


## sdouze

> Αυτό με τα τρίμμερ πάνω στο κύκλωμα ή χωρίς?
> 
> Ο τρόπος που δουλεύει αυτό το κύκλωμα είναι ότι το LM723 προσπαθεί να οδηγήσει το driver NPN για τέρμα τάση (/ρεύμα) εξόδου μέσω της R9 2.2ΚΩ, και οι δύο τελεστικοί χαμηλώνουν την τροφοδοσία αυτή (συνδέονται μετά την 2.2Κ μέσω διόδων ώστε να μπορούν μόνο να "γειώσουν" την Βάση του Τ2) ανάλογα με το που έχεις τα pot. Ο πρώτος (αριστερός) αρχίζει και γειώνει την Βάση του Τ2 ώστε να έχεις την Χ τάση εξόδου και ο δεξιά τελεστικός κάνει το ίδιο για το ρεύμα.
> 
> Δες τις διάφορες διόδους D1/D4/D5/D8 ότι είναι με την σωστή φορά, δες τι γίνεται στον τελεστικό της τάσης, τι τάσεις έχει στις δύο εισόδους του, κτλ
> 
> Δεν βλέπω κάτι λάθος στο σχέδιο...



Τσέκαρα τις διόδους κομπλέ όλες. Γενικά δεν βρήκα να εχω βάλει κατι λάθος πάνω στην πλακέτα.





> Αν μετρήσεις τις τάσεις στις εισόδους και εξόδους ίσως καταλάβεις αν λειτουργούν οι τελεστικοί σωστά. Επίσης δες και την τάση στα pin τροφοδοσίας τους. Αν είναι υψηλή, μάλλον θα κάψεις και τα επόμενα...



Η τροφοδοσία που πάει στους τελεστικούς είναι 40V οι οποίοι αντέχουν 36V.
Μεταξύ μη αναστρέφουσας και αναστρέφουσας εισόδου  οσο γυρίζω το ποτενσιόμετρο για την τάση  μετράω στον τελεστικό της τάσης 0.06-0.680 περίπου ενώ στον άλλον μετράω 0-3V περίπου οταν γυρίζω το ποτενσιόμετρο του ρεύματος
Η τάση εξόδου των τελεστικών όταν μετράω την έξοδο με την αρνητική της τροφοδοσία είναι 20-21 βολτ όταν μετράω με το αρνητικό της εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού (δηλαδή τις μπορνες ) στο τελεστικο της τάσης πάει από 0-50 βολτ στον αλλον σταθερά 
20-21V.

Για οποίον εχει όρεξη και χρόνο 
παραθέτω τα αρχεία του kicad

----------


## 744

Νόημα στον τελεστικό έχει να μετρήσειςσε σχέση με το σημείο αναφοράς του, π.χ. το Pin 4, τί τάση έχει στην + έισοδο, στην -είσοδο και στην έξοδό του λωστε να καταλάβεις αν λειτουργεί ή κάηκε.

Από την άλλη με 40 volt στο κεφάλι, δεν νομίζω να άντεξε...

----------


## selectronic

> Νόημα στον τελεστικό έχει να μετρήσειςσε σχέση με το σημείο αναφοράς του, π.χ. το Pin 4, τί τάση έχει στην + έισοδο, στην -είσοδο και στην έξοδό του λωστε να καταλάβεις αν λειτουργεί ή κάηκε.
> 
> Από την άλλη με 40 volt στο κεφάλι, δεν νομίζω να άντεξε...



+1

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω το KiCad και ένα on-line .sch viewer δεν μου βγάζει τίποτα...

Πέρα από αυτά που είπε ο 744 (μέτρα τάσεις στις δύο εισόδους με ένα σταθερό σημείο αναφοράς αλλά 40Vcc είναι πολλά), αν έχεις εργαστηριακό συμμετρικό τροφοδοτικό (ή μπορείς να φτιάξεις κάτι πρόχειρο) δοκίμασε να δώσεις εξωτερική τροφοδοσία στους C1/C2, ας πούμε +-12V, για να δεις αν έτσι παίζει (με νέους τελεστικούς).

Το αρχικό κύκλωμα δουλεύει πολύ κοντά στο όριο των 36V είναι η αλήθεια, αναλόγως της πραγματικής τάσης εξόδου του μετ/στη ("12Vac" χωρίς φορτίο είναι συνήθως μισό-ένα Βολτ παραπάνω) η τάση τροφοδοσίας είναι +-16V με +-18V, αν έχεις και λίγο ανεβασμένη τάση στην περιοχή σου μπορεί να φτάνεις τα 39-40V σύνολο... :/

Πάντως αν μέτρησες 40V στα ποδαράκια των τελεστικών, θεώρησέ τους καμένους και πέτα τους, ελπίζω να έχεις κι άλλους...  :Sad:

----------


## selectronic

*Δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος* αλλά πιστεύω ότι δεν χρειάζεται το αρνητικό rail να είναι πάνω από 3-4V, όσο χρειάζεται για να μπορεί να κατέβει λίιιιγο κάτω από την γη η έξοδος των τελεστικών, οπότε ΑΝ τελικά το πρόβλημα είναι η μεγάλη τάση τροφοδοσίας και λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν ότι είναι πιο δύσκολο να ξετυλίξεις σπείρες από το δευτερεύον του μετ/στη, πιστεύω ότι μία αντίσταση συν μία Ζένερ ας πούμε στα 5.6V θα λύσει το πρόβλημα.
Η θετική τάση θα παραμείνει στα 15-20V αλλά με μόνο 5-6V αρνητική τάση το σύνολο θα είναι 20-25V, που είναι μια χαρά για τους τελεστικούς.
Το κακό είναι ότι θα χρειαστεί να κόψεις κάπου το PCB λίγο με ένα κοπίδι (και αν δεν δουλέψει η πατέντα ξύνεις λίγο το track στις άκρες να φανεί ο χαλκός και το ξαναενώνεις με καλάι) για να μπει η αντίσταση σε σειρά (για περιορισμό ρεύματος), η Ζένερ μπορεί να μπει παράλληλα στον C2. Μπορεί να χρειαστεί "μεγάλη" σε Watt Ζένερ, αλλά για σύντομη δοκιμή μία 500mW με ας πούμε 220Ω αντίσταση σειράς θα είναι ΟΚ πιστεύω....

Αυτό που με μπερδεύει είναι ότι μιλάμε για κατασκευή του Elektor και όχι ένα τυχαίο σχέδιο που ανέβασε ένας άγνωστος στο ίντερνετ, θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει όπως είναι...  :Confused1:   :Unsure:

----------

sdouze (09-12-20)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> +1
> 
> 
> ..... αν έχεις εργαστηριακό συμμετρικό τροφοδοτικό (ή μπορείς να φτιάξεις κάτι πρόχειρο) δοκίμασε να δώσεις εξωτερική τροφοδοσία στους C1/C2, ας πούμε +-12V, για να δεις αν έτσι παίζει (με νέους τελεστικούς).



Γιάννη να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικό. Αν δεν εχεις συμμετρικό αλλά π.χ. 24+3 όπως αλλοίωσα το σχεδιο στον μετασχηματιστή, παίρνεις την αρνητική τάση χωρίς να περιορίζονται άλλα σημεία του κυκλώματος ; 

4tdRfZ8.jpg

----------


## selectronic

> Γιάννη να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικό. Αν δεν εχεις συμμετρικό αλλά π.χ. 24+3 όπως αλλοίωσα το σχεδιο στον μετασχηματιστή, παίρνεις την αρνητική τάση χωρίς να περιορίζονται άλλα σημεία του κυκλώματος ; 
> 
> 4tdRfZ8.jpg



Ναι, και έτσι μπορείς να το κάνεις και θα έχεις περίπου +33V / -4V DC στους πυκνωτές (άρα ~37V τροφοδοσία σύνολο), το αν θα δουλέψει σωστά έτσι το κύκλωμα όπως είπα δεν το ξέρω...  :Unsure: 
Ο μετ/στης είναι "24-0-3" υποθέτω, άρα περίπου 27Vac στα άκρα του δευτερεύοντος...

----------


## sdouze

> +1
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν έχω το KiCad και ένα on-line .sch viewer δεν μου βγάζει τίποτα...
> 
> Πέρα από αυτά που είπε ο 744 (μέτρα τάσεις στις δύο εισόδους με ένα σταθερό σημείο αναφοράς αλλά 40Vcc είναι πολλά), αν έχεις εργαστηριακό συμμετρικό τροφοδοτικό (ή μπορείς να φτιάξεις κάτι πρόχειρο) δοκίμασε να δώσεις εξωτερική τροφοδοσία στους C1/C2, ας πούμε +-12V, για να δεις αν έτσι παίζει (με νέους τελεστικούς).
> 
> Το αρχικό κύκλωμα δουλεύει πολύ κοντά στο όριο των 36V είναι η αλήθεια, αναλόγως της πραγματικής τάσης εξόδου του μετ/στη ("12Vac" χωρίς φορτίο είναι συνήθως μισό-ένα Βολτ παραπάνω) η τάση τροφοδοσίας είναι +-16V με +-18V, αν έχεις και λίγο ανεβασμένη τάση στην περιοχή σου μπορεί να φτάνεις τα 39-40V σύνολο... :/
> 
> Πάντως αν μέτρησες 40V στα ποδαράκια των τελεστικών, θεώρησέ τους καμένους και πέτα τους, ελπίζω να έχεις κι άλλους...



αυτό ακριβώς εχω σκοπό να κάνω!!
Έχω κάτι πρόχειρο αλλά δεν ήμουν σίγουρος αν λειτουργούσε (είχα κάψει κατι regulator).Τώρα που το τσέκαρα, αύριο θα κανω την δοκιμή.
Ο μετασχηματιστής είναι πλακέτας πακτωμένος 2χ12
Σκέφτηκα στην αρχή ο μετασχηματιστής είναι 2χ12.Σίγουρα θα έχει παραπάνω βολτ στην έξοδο και μετα την ανόρθωση αλλά λεω 40V πολλά είναι και το άφησα τελευταίο .Πριν την ανόρθωση μετράω 15V και 15V και 30V.

----------


## selectronic

15+15Vac είναι μπόλικα....  :Sad: 

Δεν ξέρω γιατί χρησιμοποιεί τόσο μεγάλη τάση για τους τελεστικούς το κύκλωμα, _νομίζω_ ότι με "2x9V" μετ/στη δεν θα είχε αρκετή θετική τάση το LM723 για να βγάλει τα ~7Vref (ή θα ήταν οριακά?), και δεν υπάρχει ή καλύτερα δεν βρίσκεις έτοιμο στο ράφι μετ/στη με ανόμοιες τάσεις στο δευτερεύον (για να έχεις μεγάλη θετική αλλά μικρότερη αρνητική τάση DC), οπότε πήγανε σε "2x12V"?
Αυτά αν είμαι σωστός και δεν χρειάζεται να είναι τόσο μεγάλη η αρνητική τροφοδοσία, που έτσι όπως είναι το κύκλωμα και η σύνδεση των δύο μετ/στων, δεν βλέπω γιατί πρέπει να είναι...

Σάββα αν έχεις μόνο θετικά 3-pin regulators, βάλε έναν "floating" στην αρνητική τροφοδοσία (και άσε την θετική όπως είναι), 5-12V θα είναι ΟΚ πιστεύω.

----------


## sdouze

> 15+15Vac είναι μπόλικα.... 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω γιατί χρησιμοποιεί τόσο μεγάλη τάση για τους τελεστικούς το κύκλωμα, _νομίζω_ ότι με "2x9V" μετ/στη δεν θα είχε αρκετή θετική τάση το LM723 για να βγάλει τα ~7Vref (ή θα ήταν οριακά?), και δεν υπάρχει ή καλύτερα δεν βρίσκεις έτοιμο στο ράφι μετ/στη με ανόμοιες τάσεις στο δευτερεύον (για να έχεις μεγάλη θετική αλλά μικρότερη αρνητική τάση DC), οπότε πήγανε σε "2x12V"?
> Αυτά αν είμαι σωστός και δεν χρειάζεται να είναι τόσο μεγάλη η αρνητική τροφοδοσία, που έτσι όπως είναι το κύκλωμα και η σύνδεση των δύο μετ/στων, δεν βλέπω γιατί πρέπει να είναι...
> 
> Σάββα αν έχεις μόνο θετικά 3-pin regulators, βάλε έναν "floating" στην αρνητική τροφοδοσία (και άσε την θετική όπως είναι), 5-12V θα είναι ΟΚ πιστεύω.



εχω θετικούς στα 5-12V και έναν αρνητικό στα 12v .lm7912

----------


## selectronic

Τότε βγάλε τον μετ/στη και την γέφυρα από το PCB, σύνδεσε τα στον πάγκο και βάλε το 7912 στην αρνητική τροφοδοσία.
Δώσε στο PCB στους δύο πυκνωτές: C1 κανονικά από την γέφυρα και C2 από την έξοδο του 7912 και τα "0V" ανάμεσα στους δύο.

----------


## sdouze

> Τότε βγάλε τον μετ/στη και την γέφυρα από το PCB, σύνδεσε τα στον πάγκο και βάλε το 7912 στην αρνητική τροφοδοσία.
> Δώσε στο PCB στους δύο πυκνωτές: C1 κανονικά από την γέφυρα και C2 από την έξοδο του 7912 και τα "0V" ανάμεσα στους δύο.



αυτό ακριβώς θα κανω. ουσιαστικά είναι η πρόχειρη λύση που είπα ότι εχω  :Biggrin: .
το καλό είναι οτι το μετασχηματιστή δεν τον έχω βάλει στο pcb καθόλου τον εχω βάλει σε διάτρητη  και τον συνδέω με κλέμμα(γιατί λεω αν κανει κάποιος την πλακέτα η την δώσω πουθενά μπορεί να εχει άλλα πλάνα).

Οσο αναφορά για την σύνδεση του  θετικού regulator floating στην αρνητική τροφοδοσία πως το εννοούσες; ουσιαστικά να βάλω κανονικά είσοδο - έξοδο και να αφήσω το gnd στον αερα?

----------


## selectronic

Εννοούσα το παρακάτω:



Δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο ("σηκώνει" την γη κατά ~4V) αλλά για δοκιμή είναι ΟΚ.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Εννοούσα το παρακάτω:
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο ("σηκώνει" την γη κατά ~4V) αλλά για δοκιμή είναι ΟΚ.



Γιάννη, το 7812 θα ζοριστεί καθόλου από τα αμπερ που μπορεί να ζητηθούν ή απλά ορίζει την τιμή της τάσης μόνο ;;; 
Κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά με τα υπόλοιπα νούμερα γιατί για +-15 λέγατε αλλά τέλος πάντων αυτή είναι η συνδεσμολογία που εννοείς.

----------


## selectronic

Το 7812 σε αυτή τη συνδεσμολογία, αντί να "ρεγουλάρει" (regulate) την αρνητική τάση όπως θα έκανε ένα 7912, "ρεγουλάρει" τα "0V".
Αν είχες ένα 7912 τότε η γείωση του κυκλώματος θα συνδεόταν με τα "0V" στην έξοδο, με το 7812 έτσι όπως είναι στο κύκλωμα δεν υπάρχει σύνδεση, είναι αυτό "ανάμεσα" στην γη και τα "0V" της εξόδου.
Σε κάποια κυκλώματα αυτό θα ήταν πρόβλημα, γιατί θες τα "0V" να συνδέονται με την πραγματική γη (γείωση πρίζας).
Μετ/στη έβαλα 2x12.0V, δεν έχει σημασία αν μιλάμε για 2-3V πιο πάνω ή πιο κάτω...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Το 7812 σε αυτή τη συνδεσμολογία, αντί να "ρεγουλάρει" (regulate) την αρνητική τάση όπως θα έκανε ένα 7912, "ρεγουλάρει" τα "0V".
> Αν είχες ένα 7912 τότε η γείωση του κυκλώματος θα συνδεόταν με τα "0V" στην έξοδο, με το 7812 έτσι όπως είναι στο κύκλωμα δεν υπάρχει σύνδεση, είναι αυτό "ανάμεσα" στην γη και τα "0V" της εξόδου.
> Σε κάποια κυκλώματα αυτό θα ήταν πρόβλημα, γιατί θες τα "0V" να συνδέονται με την πραγματική γη (γείωση πρίζας).



Άρα είναι και προτιμότερη συνδεσμολογία στην προκειμένη περίπτωση !!!!

----------


## selectronic

> Άρα είναι και προτιμότερη συνδεσμολογία στην προκειμένη περίπτωση !!!!



Καλύτερο γιατί?

Δες και το παρακάτω έτσι για ποικιλία (βέβαια στην περίπτωση που συζητάμε δεν γίνεται λόγο θέσης γείωσης), το datasheet της JAMECO έχει πολλά ενδιαφέροντα κυκλώματα.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Καλύτερο γιατί?



Καλύτερο γιατί όση ώρα τα λέμε θα το έχει φτιάξει ήδη, αφού τα έχει όλα μπροστά του .....

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

ειναι το καλυτερο σχεδιο που εχω δει μεχρι τωρα αν κανεις ακριβως αυτο που λεει
το  ειχα φτιαξει το 1982 περιπου με την πλακετα ετοιμη απο το elektor και  εβαλα επανω ακριβως οτι ελεγε αλλα καπως προχειρα συμφωνα με τις γνωσεις  που ειχα τοτε
παρ ολα αυτα δουλευε αψογα αρκετα χρονια.
Τωρα ξανασχεδιασα την πλακετα για τεσσερα τρανζιστορ
ενα τροφοδοτικο με 4 2n3772 και αναλογικα οργανα
και ενα με tip3055 ψυφιακα οργανα
δουλευουν αψογα και τα δυο με 5Α φορτιο με καλη ψυξη ενοητε.
Το συστηνω ανεπιφυλακτα σε οποιον θελει να το φτιαξει

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

πως εγινε αυτο ?
ας το σβησουν οι διαχειριστες

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

Τελειο σχεδιο νομιζω
Το δουλευω σε ενα τροφοδοτικο με 4  2n3772  με αναλογικα οργανα 
και σε ενα αλλο με 4  tip3055 με ψυφιακα
δουλευουν ανετα στα 5Α με καλη ψυξη ενοητε
αν κανεις αυτο που λεει δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα στην κατασκευη.

----------


## sdouze

> Τότε βγάλε τον μετ/στη και την γέφυρα από το PCB, σύνδεσε τα στον πάγκο και βάλε το 7912 στην αρνητική τροφοδοσία.
> Δώσε στο PCB στους δύο πυκνωτές: C1 κανονικά από την γέφυρα και C2 από την έξοδο του 7912 και τα "0V" ανάμεσα στους δύο.







> Καλύτερο γιατί όση ώρα τα λέμε θα το έχει φτιάξει ήδη, αφού τα έχει όλα μπροστά του .....



Καλησπέρα
εδωσά στο κύκλωμα με ένα πρόχειρο συμμετρικο αλλά τώρα δεν εχω καθόλου έξοδο εχω κάποιες υποψίες βεβαια.Δοκίμασα και χωρίς και με τα τριμμερ το ιδιο 0V.
Η τροφοδοσία των τελεστικών ειναι στα 24v αλλα του lm723 στα 4-5 αντι για 12 αν θυμάμαι καλά.(ίσως φταίει η πρόχειρη λύση μου) θα το ξανα δώ.ισως το έκαψα γιατί αφού έβαλα ένα άλλο lm723 όταν ξεκίνησε το τροφοδοτικό είχα 1-4V και μετά τπτ. 


προς το παρόν λόγω σχολής θα μείνει λίγο πισο το τροφοδοτικό. Αλλα έχω μαζέψει όλες τις προτάσεις σας και τις σκέψεις μου και μόλις τελειώσω με εργασίες θα επιστρέψω.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Δεν θυμάμαι να ειπε κάποιος για 723, για απλό 7812  που είπες ότι έχεις και ο Γιάννης στο προτεινε για ανάποδη συνδεσμολογια.... Δες #136

----------


## sdouze

> Δεν θυμάμαι να ειπε κάποιος για 723, για απλό 7812  που είπες ότι έχεις και ο Γιάννης στο προτεινε για ανάποδη συνδεσμολογια....



Εννοούσα το 723 του τροφοδοτικόυ

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Εννοούσα το 723 του τροφοδοτικόυ
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk



Αν έκανες το σχέδιο όπως είπε ο Γιάννης, τότε ίσως άλλαξαν οι σχέσεις της αρνητικής πλευράς γιατί από -19,5-20 V που είχες πριν τώρα θα έχεις -12 οπότε αυτό έφερε αλλαγές προς τα κάτω και πρέπει να αλλάξουν όλες οι τιμές αντιστάσεων που καθορίζουν την έξοδο. 
Νομίζω είχες περίπου 38-40 αρχική τροφοδοσία και τώρα πόσο ;;; Αν έχεις μόνο 24 (αν κατάλαβα καλά) μήπως έχεις βάλει 7805 ;;; 
Δες το όπως λες με την ησυχία σου .....

----------


## sdouze

> Αν έκανες το σχέδιο όπως είπε ο Γιάννης, τότε ίσως άλλαξαν οι σχέσεις της αρνητικής πλευράς γιατί από -19,5-20 V που είχες πριν τώρα θα έχεις -12 οπότε αυτό έφερε αλλαγές προς τα κάτω και πρέπει να αλλάξουν όλες οι τιμές αντιστάσεων που καθορίζουν την έξοδο. 
> Νομίζω είχες περίπου 38-40 αρχική τροφοδοσία και τώρα πόσο ;;; Αν έχεις μόνο 24 (αν κατάλαβα καλά) μήπως έχεις βάλει 7805 ;;; 
> Δες το όπως λες με την ησυχία σου .....



Έχω σύνδεσει τα +-12 από ένα πρόχειρο τροφοδοτικό με lm7812 κ 7912.πριν είχα 40 volt στην τροφοδοσία τελστικων και τώρα έχω 24.τωρα έχω χαμηλή τροφοδοσία το lm723.
Θα το ξανά δω και θα αλλάξω την πρόχειρη λύση με το μετασχηματιστή του κυκλώματος και με regulator μόνο στην αρνητική μεριά.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Έχω σύνδεσει τα +-12 από ένα πρόχειρο τροφοδοτικό με lm7812 κ 7912.πριν είχα 40 volt στην τροφοδοσία τελστικων και τώρα έχω 24.τωρα έχω χαμηλή τροφοδοσία το lm723.
> Θα το ξανά δω και θα αλλάξω την πρόχειρη λύση με το μετασχηματιστή του κυκλώματος και με regulator μόνο στην αρνητική μεριά.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk



Όχι Σαββα, κάνε αυτο που είχε δείξει ο Γιάννης μόνο, τώρα τα έχεις αλλάξει όλα. Το ένα 7812 στην αρνητική πλευρά , έτσι δεν θα ζοριστεί αλλά μόνο θα ορίσει τα -12. Άρα σωστά σου έδινε 24.

----------

sdouze (12-12-20)

----------


## selectronic

> Καλησπέρα
> εδωσά στο κύκλωμα με ένα πρόχειρο συμμετρικο αλλά τώρα δεν εχω καθόλου  έξοδο εχω κάποιες υποψίες βεβαια.Δοκίμασα και χωρίς και με τα τριμμερ το  ιδιο 0V.
> Η τροφοδοσία των τελεστικών ειναι στα 24v αλλα του lm723 στα 4-5 αντι  για 12 αν θυμάμαι καλά.(ίσως φταίει η πρόχειρη λύση μου) θα το ξανα  δώ.ισως το έκαψα γιατί αφού έβαλα ένα άλλο lm723 όταν ξεκίνησε το  τροφοδοτικό είχα 1-4V και μετά τπτ. 
> 
> 
> προς το παρόν λόγω σχολής θα μείνει λίγο πισο το τροφοδοτικό. Αλλα έχω  μαζέψει όλες τις προτάσεις σας και τις σκέψεις μου και μόλις τελειώσω με  εργασίες θα επιστρέψω.







> Έχω σύνδεσει τα +-12 από ένα πρόχειρο τροφοδοτικό με lm7812 κ 7912.πριν είχα 40 volt στην τροφοδοσία τελστικων και τώρα έχω 24.τωρα έχω χαμηλή τροφοδοσία το lm723.
> Θα το ξανά δω και θα αλλάξω την πρόχειρη λύση με το μετασχηματιστή του κυκλώματος και με regulator μόνο στην αρνητική μεριά.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk




Πως γίνεται να έχεις μόνο 4-5V στο LM723 (πιν 11/12 με 7) αν η τάση στον C1 είναι 12V ??? To 723 πάντως θέλει τουλάχιστον 9.5V τροφοδοσία σύμφωνα με το datasheet (λογικό αφού η Vref που βγάζει είναι 7-7.5V)...
Μήπως έχεις συνδέσει κάτι λάθος?
Φαντάζομαι έχεις κάνει το παρακάτω. Οι πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης στην τάση εισόδου των regulators θα πρέπει να είναι *τουλάχιστον* 100-220μF ακόμα και για δοκιμές, αλλιώς η τάση μπορεί να πέφτει κάτω από τα +/- 12V στην έξοδο υπό φορτίο!

----------


## sdouze

> Πως γίνεται να έχεις μόνο 4-5V στο LM723 (πιν 11/12 με 7) αν η τάση στον C1 είναι 12V ??? To 723 πάντως θέλει τουλάχιστον 9.5V τροφοδοσία σύμφωνα με το datasheet (λογικό αφού η Vref που βγάζει είναι 7-7.5V)...
> Μήπως έχεις συνδέσει κάτι λάθος?
> Φαντάζομαι έχεις κάνει το παρακάτω. Οι πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης στην τάση εισόδου των regulators θα πρέπει να είναι *τουλάχιστον* 100-220μF ακόμα και για δοκιμές, αλλιώς η τάση μπορεί να πέφτει κάτω από τα +/- 12V στην έξοδο υπό φορτίο!




 Καλησπέρα
επανήλθα 
βρήκα χρόνο και έβαλα το 7912 οπως λες το +vcc το εβαλα κατευθείαν απο την γέφυρα τώρα εχω 19v στο lm323 μέτρησα και vref ειναι 7.3.Η τροφοδοσία των τελεστικών ειναι στα 32V.Παλι δεν μπορώ να ρυθμίσω μέγιστη τάση απο τα τρίμερ κια μέγιστο ρευμα.Μέγιστη τάση 34.3-34.5 v ανεβοκατεβαίνει(παει και 33) και ρεύμα βραχυκυκλώματος (στιγμιαία) εχω 8.3 αμπέρ.Κατα τ αλλά φαίνεται οτι δουλεύει καλά το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα.

Μήπως θέλει παραπάνω απο 10κ τριμμερ; θα ρίξω βέβαια αλλη μια ματιά και στις συνδέσεις τον τρανζίστορ.

Παρατήρησα οτι το bc559 που έχω ειναι bc559Β και οχι bc559C.Δεν νομίζω να παίζει ρόλο. Σύμφωνα με το datasheet το B έχει μικρότερο hfe.

----------


## 744

Πολικότητα της D4?

----------


## selectronic

Δεν ξέρω τι τιμές αντίστασης θέλει ακριβώς για R5 και R15, ούτε το Ελληνικό ούτε το Αγγλικό κείμενο αναφέρει τίποτα για τις τιμές τους... Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν βάλανε τρίμμερ στο PCB, τέλος πάντων μπορείς να μετρήσεις στις εισόδους του ΙC2 για να δεις τι τάσεις έχεις: η αναστρέφουσα είσοδος μετράει την τάση εξόδου μέσω της R8 (βασικά ενώνει την γη με την Vout οπότε μέτρα σε σχέση με την "-Vcc" των -12V από το 7912) και η μη-αναστρέφουσα είσοδος είναι η τάση από το pot, εννοείτε πως οι δύο τάσεις θα πρέπει να είναι ίσες.

Όταν είσαι σε CV mode (δεν εμπλέκεται ο IC3 που κάνει περιορισμό ρεύματος) τότε o IC2 οδηγεί την Βάση του οδηγού T2 μέσω της D4 (βασικά το LM723 δίνει σταθερά τάση μέσω της R9 και ο τελεστικός "γειώνει" όσο χρειάζεται την Βάση του Τ2 ώστε να μειώνει την οδήγηση και να έχουμε την επιθυμητή τάση εξόδου στο τροφοδοτικό).
Το BC559 είναι μόνο για να ανάβει το LED "Imax" για οπτική ένδειξη ότι είσαι σε CC mode (περιορισμός ρεύματος), μην σε νοιάζει.

Μέτρα τι τάσεις έχεις στις εισόδους του IC2 σε σχέση με το "-" του C2 και μην βάζεις φορτίο αν δεν δουλέψει πρώτα σωστό το κύκλωμα!

----------


## sdouze

> Δεν ξέρω τι τιμές αντίστασης θέλει ακριβώς για R5 και R15, ούτε το Ελληνικό ούτε το Αγγλικό κείμενο αναφέρει τίποτα για τις τιμές τους... Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν βάλανε τρίμμερ στο PCB, τέλος πάντων μπορείς να μετρήσεις στις εισόδους του ΙC2 για να δεις τι τάσεις έχεις: η αναστρέφουσα είσοδος μετράει την τάση εξόδου μέσω της R8 (βασικά ενώνει την γη με την Vout οπότε μέτρα σε σχέση με την "-Vcc" των -12V από το 7912) και η μη-αναστρέφουσα είσοδος είναι η τάση από το pot, εννοείτε πως οι δύο τάσεις θα πρέπει να είναι ίσες.
> 
> Όταν είσαι σε CV mode (δεν εμπλέκεται ο IC3 που κάνει περιορισμό ρεύματος) τότε o IC2 οδηγεί την Βάση του οδηγού T2 μέσω της D4 (βασικά το LM723 δίνει σταθερά τάση μέσω της R9 και ο τελεστικός "γειώνει" όσο χρειάζεται την Βάση του Τ2 ώστε να μειώνει την οδήγηση και να έχουμε την επιθυμητή τάση εξόδου στο τροφοδοτικό).
> Το BC559 είναι μόνο για να ανάβει το LED "Imax" για οπτική ένδειξη ότι είσαι σε CC mode (περιορισμός ρεύματος), μην σε νοιάζει.
> 
> Μέτρα τι τάσεις έχεις στις εισόδους του IC2 σε σχέση με το "-" του C2 και μην βάζεις φορτίο αν δεν δουλέψει πρώτα σωστό το κύκλωμα!



Μετράω 12,18 στην αναστρέφουσα και 12.24 στην μη αναστρέφουσα.





> Πολικότητα της D4?



Αν εννοείς αν την εχω βάλει σωστά στην πλακέτα, ναι τσέκαρα είναι σωστά.

----------


## selectronic

> Μετράω 12,18 στην αναστρέφουσα και 12.24 στην μη αναστρέφουσα.
> 
> 
> 
> Αν εννοείς αν την εχω βάλει σωστά στην πλακέτα, ναι τσέκαρα είναι σωστά.



Άρα ο τελεστικός μάλλον δουλεύει σωστά.  :Unsure: 
Δεν έχεις καθόλου αλλαγή στην τάση εξόδου, ότι κι αν κάνεις με το pot/trimmer? Οι τιμές στις εισόδους αλλάζουν (της μη-αναστρέφουσας εισόδου αν η τάση εξόδου δεν αλλάζει) όταν γυρνάς το pot/trimmer?
Η τάση στην Βάση του driver αλλάζει καθόλου?
Είναι και αυτή η σχεδίαση του ρεύματος αντί τάσης που περιπλέκει λίγο τα πράγματα (συν οι δύο floating τάσεις που ενώνονται μεταξύ τους)...  :Sad:

----------


## 744

> Μετράω 12,18 στην αναστρέφουσα και 12.24 στην μη αναστρέφουσα.



Και στην έξοδο του τελεστικού?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Δεν ξέρω τι τιμές αντίστασης θέλει ακριβώς για R5 και R15, ούτε το Ελληνικό ούτε το Αγγλικό κείμενο αναφέρει τίποτα για τις τιμές τους...



   για δειτε λίγο εδω...... Αυτό δουλεύετε ;;; 

Untitled1.jpg Ο Δαιμων 1.jpg 
Αν λετε για τις δυο παραλληλίες στην R15 και R5 προφανώς προρυθμίζει την μέγιστη τιμή ρεύματος που θα περάσει στο επόμενο ποτ. Από ένα ποτ 100Κ σε κάθε μία θα φέρει ένα επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα. 
Έχω περιπλανηθεί κι εγώ σιωπηρά κοντά σας. Τα BC 557 κλπ που παρακολουθούν όρια, προς στιγμήν καταργήστε τα για να δειτε την κανονική συμπεριφορά και μετά επιλέγετε την σωστή φορά του σωστού εξαρτήματος. Έχουν περιπλανηθεί άλλοι πριν από εμάς.

----------


## 744

Δημήτρη, το BC557 ακόμα και λάθος τύπος (π.χ. NPN) ή λάθος τοποθέτηση να έχει, δεν θα επιδράσει γενικά στη λειτουργία του τροφοδοτικού παρά μόνο στη σωστή ένδειξη του LED για την υπέρβαση του ρεύματος που πέχει ρυθμιστεί. 

Αυτό που θέλω να μετρήσει ο Σάββας είναι αν στην έξοδο του Τελεστικού IC2 υπάρχει τάση, ποια είναι αυτή σε σχέση με τις τάσεις στα + και - pins του και αν μεταβάλλεται όταν μεταβάλει την ρύθμιση του ποτενσιομέτρου τάσης.

Επίσης αν η έξοδος είναι βραχυκύκλωμα, το LED για το ρεύμα ανάβει?

----------


## selectronic

Για τις R4 και R16 μιλάω (λάθος έγραψα R5 & R15 πριν), που δεν αναφέρει τιμές στο σχέδιο (λέει κυριολεκτικά "βάζε διάφορες τιμές  αντίστασης μέχρι να βρεις την σωστή").
Πάντως οι αντιστάσεις αυτές μπαίνουν *παράλληλα* στις R5 (10K) και R15 (15K), οπότε μόνο να ρίχνουν την συνολική αντίσταση μπορούν. Βέβαια μπορεί η σωστή τιμή "συνολικής αντίστασης R4/R5" να είναι κοντά στο όριο πχ των 10Κ, δηλαδή να θέλει μία ας πούμε 100Κ παράλληλα για περίπου 9.1Κ σύνολο αντίστασης, αυτό είναι πιθανό... Αλλά με ένα 10Κ τρίμμερ αντί για τις δύο αντιστάσεις (15Κ τρίμμερ για το IC3) θα πρέπει να έχει όλο το εύρος τιμών που μπορεί να χρειαστεί!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Δημήτρη, το BC557 ακόμα και λάθος τύπος (π.χ. NPN) ή λάθος τοποθέτηση να έχει, δεν θα επιδράσει γενικά στη λειτουργία του τροφοδοτικού παρά μόνο στη σωστή ένδειξη του LED για την υπέρβαση του ρεύματος που πέχει ρυθμιστεί.



Από τις δικές μου δοκιμές σε αντίστοιχα κυκλώματα, αυτές οι βοηθητικες προσθήκες μου δημιουργήσαν προβλήματα. Το συγκεκριμένο BC δεν ανάβει απλά ένα λεντ αλλά περιορίζει την τιμή τάσης για να δώσει την επιθυμητή ένταση. Μόλις ο Σάββας πάρει τις σωστές ρυθμίσεις του κυριως κυκλώματος τότε ενεργοποιεί κι αυτές τις τσιτσινιές !!! 
Παίζω με αντίστοιχο και με τις προσθηκες που επιχειρούσα είχα πολλά τέτοια θέματα. 
Ένα τέτοιο μου έκανε η R9 2Κ2Ω όταν την είχα αποσυνδέσει και ένα άλλο ένα αντίστοιχο BC στην έξοδο (μηδένιζε την τάση εξόδου κατά το κλείσιμο για να μην παρουσιάζει λόξυγγα κλπ ) που με την προσθήκη του μεγάλου Μ/τη για διατήρηση της έντασης, άλλαζαν οι τιμές και ενεργούσε πάραυτα !!!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Για τις R4 και R16 μιλάω (λάθος έγραψα R5 & R15 πριν), που δεν αναφέρει τιμές στο σχέδιο (λέει κυριολεκτικά "βάζε διάφορες τιμές  αντίστασης μέχρι να βρεις την σωστή").
> Πάντως οι αντιστάσεις αυτές μπαίνουν *παράλληλα* στις R5 (10K) και R15 (15K), οπότε μόνο να ρίχνουν την συνολική αντίσταση μπορούν. Βέβαια μπορεί η σωστή τιμή "συνολικής αντίστασης R4/R5" να είναι κοντά στο όριο πχ των 10Κ, δηλαδή να θέλει μία ας πούμε 100Κ παράλληλα για περίπου 9.1Κ σύνολο αντίστασης, αυτό είναι πιθανό... Αλλά με ένα 10Κ τρίμμερ αντί για τις δύο αντιστάσεις (15Κ τρίμμερ για το IC3) θα πρέπει να έχει όλο το εύρος τιμών που μπορεί να χρειαστεί!



Ναι για τις ίδιες μιλάμε, ορίζουν μια ελάχιστη τιμή οι R7 & R13 και μια μέγιστη τιμή ορίζουν οι R15-16 & R4-5  σε συνεργασία με τα ποτ Ρ1 & Ρ2 που μεταβάλλεται ενδιάμεσα. (αγαπημένη μου συνδεσμολογία που εξυπηρετεί τον ψυχαναγκασμό μου και όχι μόνο). Αν δεν μπουν οι οριστικές τιμές τροφοδοσίας αυτές δεν θα πάρουν οριστική τιμή. 

από που παίρνετε τις βασικές οδηγίες ; από ποιο σάϊτ ή pdf ;;; Αν επιτρέπεται ;;;

----------


## 744

Συγγνώμη Δημήτρη, αλλά θα επιμείνω. Το Τ1 με το LED είναι συνδεμένο μόνο στην τροφοδοσία, παράλληλα με τον C1. Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να επηρεάσει την λειτουργία του τροφοδοτικού.

Αντίθετα, η D5 μπορεί και ίσως, με πολλή προσοχή στα βραχυκυκλώματα γιατί δεν θα υπάρχει προστασία, για σύντομη δοκιμή, να αφαιρεθεί. Αλλά και πάλι νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι σε αυτό το σημείο.

Τι εννοείς οδηγίες? Για το συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικό? Από το ίδιο το άρθρο. Αν δεν το έχεις στείλε μου το email σου.

----------


## selectronic

> ...Το συγκεκριμένο BC δεν ανάβει απλά ένα λεντ αλλά περιορίζει την τιμή τάσης για να δώσει την επιθυμητή ένταση...



Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα, πάντως ο περιορισμός ρεύματος γίνεται από τον τελεστικό IC3 μέσω της D5, το τρανζίστορ είναι μόνο για το LED (υποθέτω για να μην είναι ο τελεστικός αυτός που τροφοδοτεί το ρεύμα του LED και ζορίζεται?).

Δες το παρακάτω που είναι πιο απλό:
 *Spoiler:*       
O OpAmp1 (CV) όταν είμαστε σε CV mode, οδηγεί το Q1 για την επιθυμητή τάση εξόδου.
Ο OpAmp2 (CC) είναι αδρανής σε αυτή τη φάση, η ρύθμιση ρεύματος (RV4) είναι για μεγάλο ρεύμα και το φορτίο τραβάει λιγότερο, οπότε προσπαθεί να οδηγήσει το Q1 με θετική τάση αλλά λόγο της διόδου D1 δεν μπορεί. Το "CC LED" D2 έχει 5V στο ένα άκρο του και περίπου 4V στο άλλο (τόσο κοντά στην +Vcc μπορεί να φτάσει ο συγκεκριμένος τελεστικός, αν ήταν "rail-to-rail" θα έφτανε παραπάνω), οπότε είναι σβηστό.



Στην CC λειτουργία ο OpAmp1 πάλι προσπαθεί να οδηγήσει το Q1 αλλά ο OpAmp2 τον ακυρώνει γειώνοντας την Βάση του Q1 τόσο όσο χρειάζεται για να πέσει το ρεύμα εξόδου στο σημείο που έχουμε επιλέξει με το RV4. Τώρα λοιπόν ο OpAmp2 τραβάει (sink) ρεύμα από την έξοδο του (προς την -Vcc που είναι -5V), οπότε το CC LED έχει περίπου 5V στα άκρα του και ανάβει.
Το "κακό" σε αυτή τη συνδεσμολογία είναι ότι το ρεύμα του LED (ας πούμε 10mA) το παρέχει ο τελεστικός, και 10mA δεν είναι και λίγα για τελεστικό. Οι περισσότεροι βέβαια μπορούν να δώσουν 10-20mA (ανάλογα και την Vcc) αλλά μπορεί να είναι αρκετά για ανεβάσει θερμοκρασία το εξάρτημα, 10-20mA συνεχόμενα μπορεί να είναι πρόβλημα.
Οπότε βάζεις ένα μικρό τρανζιστοράκι (ΡΝΡ βολεύει) ώστε να αναλάβει αυτό την παροχή ρεύματος του LED (με ένα ελάχιστο ρεύμα Βάσης από τον τελεστικό).


  


To pdf μπορείς να το βρεις εδώ (Ελληνικό τεύχος #8 Απρίλιος 1983), κυκλοφορεί και το Αγγλικό στο ίντερνετ (δεν αλλάζει κάτι πάντως).
Θυμίζω ότι ΟΛΑ τα Ελληνικά Ελέκτορ τα έχει ανεβάσει ο Μάρκος:
https://diyelectronics-gr.blogspot.c...g-post_24.html

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα, πάντως ο περιορισμός ρεύματος γίνεται από τον τελεστικό IC3 μέσω της D5, το τρανζίστορ είναι μόνο για το LED (υποθέτω για να μην είναι ο τελεστικός αυτός που τροφοδοτεί το ρεύμα του LED και ζορίζεται?).
> 
> Δες το παρακάτω που είναι πιο απλό:
> [spoiler]
> O OpAmp1 (CV) όταν είμαστε σε CV mode, οδηγεί το Q1 για την επιθυμητή τάση εξόδου.
> Ο OpAmp2 (CC) είναι αδρανής σε αυτή τη φάση, η ρύθμιση ρεύματος (RV4) είναι για μεγάλο ρεύμα και το φορτίο τραβάει λιγότερο, οπότε προσπαθεί να οδηγήσει το Q1 με θετική τάση αλλά λόγο της διόδου D1 δεν μπορεί. Το "CC LED" D2 έχει 5V στο ένα άκρο του και περίπου 4V στο άλλο (τόσο κοντά στην +Vcc μπορεί να φτάσει ο συγκεκριμένος τελεστικός, αν ήταν "rail-to-rail" θα έφτανε παραπάνω), οπότε είναι σβηστό.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ναι, ναι έχεις δίκιο Γιάννη. Δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι έχεις σχεδιάσει πιο πάνω αλλά έχω διαβάσει τόσα τροφοδοτικά που προς στιγμήν τα έμπλεξα. Αυτό το BC μόνο το λεντ ανάβει . 

*Χρόνια πολλά και καλά με υγεία σου εύχομαι όπως και σε όλους τους πρόθυμους και μη φίλους του Φορουμ !!!*

----------


## selectronic

Όταν ο τελεστικός Νο2 είναι ας πούμε "αδρανείς", είτε κάνεις έλενχο τάσης, είτε έλενχο ρεύματος ή οτιδήποτε, τότε με στη συγκεκριμένη συνδεσμολογία η έξοδός του είναι όσο πιο θετική μπορεί να είναι (πχ ένα LM358/324 μπορεί να φτάσει περίπου 1V πιο κάτω από την +Vcc), οπότε αν συνδέσεις ένα LED (και την αντίστασή του) μεταξύ +Vcc και εξόδου του τελεστικού, όταν είναι αδρανείς θα έχεις περίπου 1V στα άκρα του LED, όχι αρκετό για να ανάψει, οπότε αδρανείς τελεστικός = σβηστό LED.
Όταν όμως "δουλεύει" ο τελεστικός (ναι το ξέρω πάντα δουλεύει, ας πούμε όταν περιορίζει την οδήγηση του Q1) τότε η έξοδός του είναι κοντά στα μηδέν βολτ, οπότε το σετ LED/αντίσταση έχει στα άκρα του τάση ίσον με την +Vcc, οπότε και ανάβει ("ενεργός" ο τελεστικός = αναμμένο το LED).

Αυτό κάνει και το κύκλωμα του Ελέκτος, απλά το κάνει μέσο ενός μικρού ΡΝΡ τρανζίστορ, οπότε το ρεύμα που τροφοδοτεί το LED δεν το παρέχει ο τελεστικός αλλά το τρανζίστορ, αυτή είναι η μόνη διαφορά.

Δες και πχ αυτό το κλασσικό "3005" γραμμικό τροφοδοτικό πάγκου που έχει τα δύο LED (CV/CC) "σε σειρά" με τις εξόδους των δύο τελεστικών:
https://www.eevblog.com/forum/reviews/instrutherm-fa3005-(mastech-hy3005)-fix-and-teardown/

Καλές γιορτές σε όλους!

----------


## vikiath

απο τα χαρακτηριστικά των δύο τύπων τρανζίστορ βλέπουμε 1,8v Vbe on και 1,5v  Vbe-on στα 2n3055 απο αυτο βλέπουμε οτι αυτά που χρησιμοποιείς είναι "πιό αναίσθητα" και βέβαια ενεργοποιείτε κάποιο απο αυτά πιό γρήγορα απο τα άλλα , πράγμα πολύ κακό διότι όλο το ρεύμα περνά απο εκείνο καταστρέφεται μετά το άλλο κλπ... Οι αντιστάσεις Re 0,22Ω είναι αυτές που θεωρητικά κάνουν την όλη δουλειά δηλαδή κάνουν όλα μαζί τα τρανζιστορ να άγουν ταυτόχρονα. πρέπει να αλλάξεις αν όχι τα τρανζίστορ με αυτά που πρέπει τις αντιστάσεις αυτές με μεγαλύτερες .

----------


## selectronic

> απο τα χαρακτηριστικά των δύο τύπων τρανζίστορ βλέπουμε 1,8v Vbe on και 1,5v  Vbe-on στα 2n3055 απο αυτο βλέπουμε οτι αυτά που χρησιμοποιείς είναι "πιό αναίσθητα" και βέβαια ενεργοποιείτε κάποιο απο αυτά πιό γρήγορα απο τα άλλα , πράγμα πολύ κακό διότι όλο το ρεύμα περνά απο εκείνο καταστρέφεται μετά το άλλο κλπ... Οι αντιστάσεις Re 0,22Ω είναι αυτές που θεωρητικά κάνουν την όλη δουλειά δηλαδή κάνουν όλα μαζί τα τρανζιστορ να άγουν ταυτόχρονα. πρέπει να αλλάξεις αν όχι τα τρανζίστορ με αυτά που πρέπει τις αντιστάσεις αυτές με μεγαλύτερες .



Ποιοι είναι οι "δύο τύποι τρανζίστορ" που πρέπει να αλλαχτούν με άλλα?
Τι ρόλο παίζει η "Vbe on" στην λειτουργία του κυκλώματος? Τι τάση Vbe περιμένεις να μετρήσεις όταν το κύκλωμα λειτουργεί σωστά (ή σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο τροφοδοτικό με τρανζίστορ ισχύος στην έξοδο)?

----------


## vikiath

> Ποιοι είναι οι "δύο τύποι τρανζίστορ" που πρέπει να αλλαχτούν με άλλα?
> Τι ρόλο παίζει η "Vbe on" στην λειτουργία του κυκλώματος? Τι τάση Vbe περιμένεις να μετρήσεις όταν το κύκλωμα λειτουργεί σωστά (ή σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο τροφοδοτικό με τρανζίστορ ισχύος στην έξοδο)?



ο τυπος που αρχικά έβαλε είναι ο TIP  και όχι ο 2n για να λειτουργήσουν τα τρανζίστορ παράλληλα θα πρέπει να ενεργοποιούνται όλα μαζί διαφορετικά ΜΠΟΥΜ στα μικρά ρεύματα όλα καλά αλλά στα μεγάλα που εκεί πρέπει να λειτουργούν όλα μαζί για αντοχή αυτό δεν γίνεται και καίγονται .

----------


## 744

Είτε ΤΙΡ είτε 2Ν, δεν θα υπάρχουν οι αντιστάσεις εξισορρόπισης των ρευμάτων; Άρα πού είναι το πρόβλημα;

----------


## selectronic

> ο τυπος που αρχικά έβαλε είναι ο TIP  και όχι ο 2n για να λειτουργήσουν τα τρανζίστορ παράλληλα θα πρέπει να ενεργοποιούνται όλα μαζί διαφορετικά ΜΠΟΥΜ στα μικρά ρεύματα όλα καλά αλλά στα μεγάλα που εκεί πρέπει να λειτουργούν όλα μαζί για αντοχή αυτό δεν γίνεται και καίγονται .



Ναι ΟΚ, αν είχε βάλει TIP3055 παράλληλα με 2N3055 δεν θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο, και λόγο διαφορετικού hfe (που αλλάζει όχι μόνο από κατασκευαστή σε κατασκευαστή αλλά και σε παρτίδα με παρτίδα του ίδιου) αλλά και λόγο διαφορετικής Τjunction-case.
Η Vbe πάντως δεν βλέπω που κολλάει στο θέμα, δεν πρόκειται να πάει ποτέ πάνω από 1V...

----------


## vikiath

> Ναι ΟΚ, αν είχε βάλει TIP3055 παράλληλα με 2N3055 δεν θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο, και λόγο διαφορετικού hfe (που αλλάζει όχι μόνο από κατασκευαστή σε κατασκευαστή αλλά και σε παρτίδα με παρτίδα του ίδιου) αλλά και λόγο διαφορετικής Τjunction-case.
> Η Vbe πάντως δεν βλέπω που κολλάει στο θέμα, δεν πρόκειται να πάει ποτέ πάνω από 1V...



E! συγγνώμη, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση οτι μιλάμε για οτι καίγονται τα τρανζιστορ.... και απλά λέω τον μηχανισμό που τα καίει.. δηλ αν καποιο απο τα τρανζιστορ αγει πρώτο ...ολα έχουν τελειώσει και αυτό γίνεται διότι η Vbe ΔΕΝ είναι ίδια σε όλα τα τρανζιστορ και για να τα κάνουμε ίδια προσθέτουμε τις αντιστάσεις Re 0,22Ω ... αυτο λέω Αυτή η αντίσταση πρέπει να αλλάξει αν δεν θέλεις να καίγονται τα τρανζίστορ !

----------


## selectronic

OK, έχεις μπερδευτεί.

Το thread αυτό το ξεκίνησε ο IXHEM, ο οποίος είχε όντως πρόβλημα με τα εξόδου γιατί πήρε Κινέζικα από eBay αλλά αυτό το θέμα λύθηκε από τα πρώτα ποστ και το τροφοδοτικό το παρουσίασε και στις κατασκευές εδώ:
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=98451

Στα τελευταία μηνύματα συζητάμε για το πρόβλημα που έχει ο φίλος sdouze, ο οποίος έφτιαξε το δικό του PCB (πρακτικά το ίδιο αλλά με τρίμμερ αντί για R4/R5 και R14/R16 αν και βρέθηκε τουλάχιστον έλα λάθος στο κύκλωμα) αλλά για κάποιον λόγο δεν δουλεύει σωστά (δεν ρυθμίζει η τάση εξόδου), δες το ποστ #144.

Ακόμα δεν καταλαβαίνω πως εμπλέκεται η Vbe πάντως στο πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις, το οποίο είναι φυσικά υπαρκτό (άνιση κατανομή ρεύματος μεταξύ "ίδιων" τρανζίστορ λόγο των μικρο-διαφορών μεταξύ τους) αλλά γι' αυτό βάζεις τις αντιστάσεις "σειράς" στους Εκπομπούς.
Αν για κάποιο λόγο είχες βάλει 3-4 ίδια τρανζίστορ με αντιστάσεις σε σειρά και "ίδια" εννοώ αγορασμένα μαζί, ίδιας μάρκας και πιθανότατα ίδιας παρτίδας, και σου καιγόταν το ένα από υπερβολικό ρεύμα, τότε μάλλον θα είχαν πρόβλημα τα τρανζίστορ, ή θα ήταν ψεύτικα Κινέζικα (έχω μετρήσει σε σετ 20 τεμαχίων hfe από 26 έως 170 και έχω κάψει στην στιγμή BD140 με μόλις 300mW dissipation :/) ή το ένα θα ήταν ελαττωματικό, ή κάτι παρόμοιο.
Οι αντιστάσεις σειράς εφόσον υπάρχουν, κάνουν της δουλειά τους και τα BJT έχουν θετικό temperature coefficient που επίσης βοηθάει στο να μην "ξεφύγει" ένα τρανζίστορ.

*edit:*
Προσομοίωση στο Proteus που δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο αλλά αυτό έχω, με λογική διαφορά Hfe (30 vs 20 που είναι νορμάλ για power transitor) και με μικρές αντιστάσεις Εκπομπών (0.1Ω):

----------


## mikemtb

> E! συγγνώμη, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση οτι μιλάμε για οτι καίγονται τα τρανζιστορ.... και απλά λέω τον μηχανισμό που τα καίει.. δηλ αν καποιο απο τα τρανζιστορ αγει πρώτο ...ολα έχουν τελειώσει και αυτό γίνεται διότι η Vbe ΔΕΝ είναι ίδια σε όλα τα τρανζιστορ και για να τα κάνουμε ίδια προσθέτουμε τις αντιστάσεις Re 0,22Ω ... αυτο λέω Αυτή η αντίσταση πρέπει να αλλάξει αν δεν θέλεις να καίγονται τα τρανζίστορ !



Αναδουλειες στα teaser?

Διαβαζουμε λιγο ολο το θεμα πριν απαντησουμε, οχι μονο το πρώτο post 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vikiath

καλη χρονια σε ολους!  καλα μπήκα διάβασα το θεμα που να πάει το μυαλό μου που το πήγατε !!!και πάλι καλα να είμαστε !

----------

mikemtb (02-01-21)

----------


## vikiath

αρα; δεν πρέπει να φέρεις την αγωγιμότητα των τρανζιστορ όσο το δυνατόν να είναι ίδια; και πως θα το κάνεις αυτό; αν οχι με πιό μεγάλες Re;

----------


## sdouze

Καλησπέρα
Επανήλθα, το είχα αφήσει για λίγο λόγο εργασιών και εξεταστικής τώρα το ξανά πιάνω σιγά σιγά
Μια ανακεφαλαίωση. Έχω πάρει το κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού ακριβείας του ελεκτορ και σχεδίασα pcb στο kicad.Άλλαξα τις παράλληλες αντιστάσεις που είχε για μέγιστο ρεύμα και τάση με τριμερσ 10k σε σειρά με μια 1k αντίσταση και αφαίρεσα τις αντιστάσεις που είχε για τα αναλογικά όργανα μέτρησης. Επίσης άλλαξα  τους τελεστικούς με tl071.
Χρησιμοποιώ 2 11.5V 4α 50w μετασχηματιστές με τα δευτερεύοντα σε σειρά.
Εχω ένα λάθος στο σχέδιο και στην πλακέτα αλλά το διόρθωσα στη πλακέτα.Είχα συνδέσει λάθος στο VCC του ic2.
Η πλακέτα φαίνεται να δουλεύει σωστά Το μονό που δεν λειτουργεί είναι τα τριμμερς που ορίζουν την μεγίστη τάση και το μέγιστο ρεύμα του τροφοδοτικού.
Μέτρησα στο ic2
V+:13.6V
V-:13.07V
out:31,12V
in:31.80V
Μέτρησα στο ic3
V+:15.26V
V-:12.25V
out:31,22V
in:31.78V


Όταν το ποτενσιόμετρο της τάσης ήταν τέρμα και είχα έξοδο στο τροφοδοτικό 0v,είχα στην έξοδο του τελεστικού ic2 12V.Οσο ανέβαζα το ποτενσιόμετρο ανέβαινε η τάση εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού σιγά σιγά μέχρι τα 33 volt,η τάση εξόδου του τελεστικού είχε πάει 12.22V μετά τα 33V πήγαινε 31V.
Όταν γυρνάω το τριμμερ της τάσης και έχω σε χαμηλή τάση το ποτενσιόμετρο υπάρχει αλλαγή στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού. Όταν το έχω τέρμα στα 33V δεν αλλάζει τίποτα όταν περιστρέφω το τριμμερ.
Μήπως δεν έχει πρόβλημα η πλακέτα και δεν έχω καταλάβει κάλα το πως δουλεύει ρύθμιση της μεγίστης τάσης και ρεύματος; Σύμφωνα με το ελέκτορ, πρώτα γυρνάς το ποτενσιόμετρο της τάσης στο φουλ και μετά ρυθμίζεις με τις αντιστάσεις(στην δικιά μου με το τριμμερ) όταν το κάνω αυτό με το τριμμερ δεν αλλάζει τίποτα και στο ρεύμα το ίδιο
Θα δοκιμάσω να αλλάξω τα τριμμερ με πιο μεγάλα έχω μια υποψία ότι ίσως είναι λίγο τα 10κ γιατί όλα τα υπόλοιπα μου φαίνονται νορμάλ.

schema.jpg

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

κάτι κουνιέται, κάποια επαφή, δεν γίνονται ολα αυτά κανονικά. Τα εξωτερικά ποτ έχουν κάποιο προβλημα μαλλον. Μου το έκανε κι εμένα για κάποιες στιγμές, άλλαξα ποτ και τέλος, όλα καλά. Πάτησε τα πριτσινάκια των ποτ, καμιά φορά δεν έχουν πατηθει σωστά απο το εργοστάσιο και χάνουν την επαφή τους. Να μην σου πω ότι έπεσα και σε προβληματικά καλωδιάκια ....

----------


## sdouze

> κάτι κουνιέται, κάποια επαφή, δεν γίνονται ολα αυτά κανονικά. Τα εξωτερικά ποτ έχουν κάποιο προβλημα μαλλον. Μου το έκανε κι εμένα για κάποιες στιγμές, άλλαξα ποτ και τέλος, όλα καλά. Πάτησε τα πριτσινάκια των ποτ, καμιά φορά δεν έχουν πατηθει σωστά απο το εργοστάσιο και χάνουν την επαφή τους. Να μην σου πω ότι έπεσα και σε προβληματικά καλωδιάκια ....



Δεν νομίζω να φταίνε τα ποτενσιόμετρα τα κουνισα τίποτα.
Πιστευτώ οτι ειναι ενα απο τα 3
1 Θελει μεγαλυτερα τριμεμρσ 15k ισως
2 τα τριμερή δεν ειναι καλα
3Δεν εχω καταλάβει ακριβός πωσ θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει το κυκλωμα. Εγω εχω καταλάβει με βάση το ελεκτορ ότι βάζουμε το ποτενσιόμετρο στο τέρμα και βάζουμε αντιστάσεις να δούμε την μέγιστη τιμή που μπορούμε να έχουμε; υπάρχει περίπτωση να παίρνουμε μεγαλύτερη τάση και ρεύμα από αυτά που δίνει ο μετασχηματιστής? Γιατί 34V max ειναι κάπως λογικο(αν και δεν είμαι βέβαιος) αλλά 8Α max με 2 4Α μετασχηματιστές με δευτερεύοντα σε σειρά είναι λογικό;

Παρατήρησα ότι γυρνώντας το τριμμερ δεξιόστροφος  οτι οσο περισσότερο το γύρναγα μπορεί να μην άλλαζε κατι αλλά οταν μετα γυρνούσα το ποτενσιομετρο της τάσης (από το τέρμα που ήταν 34 ) προς τα κάτω κατέβαινε η τάση μετά από 4-5 ολόκληρες περιστροφές του ποτενσιόμετρου ενώ όταν γύρναγα αριστερά το τριμμερ η μεταβολή της τάσης προς τα κάτω γινόταν μόνο με μισή περιστροφή του ποτενσιόμετρου.
Με το τριμμερ του ρευματος οτι και να κανω δεν αλλαζει κατι.

Υ.Γ Γράφοντας το μήνυμα είμαι αρκετά σίγουρος ότι είχα καταλάβει λάθος

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

για το 1) όχι εμένα μου είχε βγεί 10Κ με παράλληλη 68Κ 
δυστυχώς μόλις χθες το βράδυ τα ξήλωσα τα δικά μου και έβαλα τριμερ μεγαλύτερα και δεν θυμάμαι τι είχα παράλληλα στην 15Κ , αλλά από ότι θυμάμαι τριμερ 10Κ έψαχνα. Άρα καλά είσαι απο αυτή την άποψη. Βέβαια εγώ έχω μεγαλύτερες τιμές τάσης εξόδου. Μήπως έχουν τερματίσει και κάνουν κλικ κλικ ;;; θέλουν άλλες τόσες στροφές αντίθετα για να επανέλθουν .... Είναι στις σωστές θέσεις τα καλώδια των ποτ ;;; των αμπέρ μόνο δυο βγάζει έξω, είναι ενωμένος ο δρομέας με την μία άκρη.

----------


## sdouze

> για το 1) όχι εμένα μου είχε βγεί 10Κ με παράλληλη 68Κ 
> δυστυχώς μόλις χθες το βράδυ τα ξήλωσα τα δικά μου και έβαλα τριμερ μεγαλύτερα και δεν θυμάμαι τι είχα παράλληλα στην 15Κ , αλλά από ότι θυμάμαι τριμερ 10Κ έψαχνα. Άρα καλά είσαι απο αυτή την άποψη. Βέβαια εγώ έχω μεγαλύτερες τιμές τάσης εξόδου. Μήπως έχουν τερματίσει και κάνουν κλικ κλικ ;;; θέλουν άλλες τόσες στροφές αντίθετα για να επανέλθουν .... Είναι στις σωστές θέσεις τα καλώδια των ποτ ;;; των αμπέρ μόνο δυο βγάζει έξω, είναι ενωμένος ο δρομέας με την μία άκρη.



Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στης τάσης κάποια στιγμή έχω ακούσει το τερματισμό, στου ρεύματος όχι οπότε ίσως υπάρχει θέμα σε αυτό.
Τις ενώσεις του ποτενσιόμετρου τισ έκανα εσωτερικά στην πλακέτα.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Ελα, το βρήκα, την 15Κ την είχα παραλληλη με 20Κ τριμερ, άρα κάτω από 10Κ συνολικά. IMG_20210211_224359~2.jpg

----------

sdouze (14-02-21)

----------


## sdouze

> Ελα, το βρήκα, την 15Κ την είχα παραλληλη με 20Κ τριμερ, άρα κάτω από 10Κ συνολικά. IMG_20210211_224359~2.jpg



Δεν ξέρω τότε.θα αλλάξω το τριμμερ για το ρεύμα και βλέπουμε.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## sdouze

Ανεβασά ενα βίντεο αυτό που έλεγα ότι όταν εχω τέρμα το ποτενσιόμετρο και μετακινώ το τριμμερ δεν αλλάζει κατι αλλά αλλάζουν το ποσες περιστροφες χρειάζεται το ποτ ώστε να πεσει η τάση.

για το ρεύμα δεν το έκανα γιατί δν αλλάζει τίποτα όταν στρεφω το τριμμερ με το αμπερόμετρο βραχυκύκλωμα στην έξοδο.8αμπερ

Επίσης όταν το ανοίγω πρώτη φορά γίνεται αυτό που γίνεται στην αρχή του βίντεο στο πολύμετρο ανεβαίνει σιγά σιγά η τάση μέχρι το τέρμα. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeBl...ature=youtu.be

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Για αρχή θα παρεις και θα διαβάσεις την αγγλική έκδοση προσεκτικα, ακόμα και τώρα.....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Η τάση μια χαρά δουλευει, με το ποτ στο μέγιστο μείωσε την τάση από το τριμερ στα 32, αυτή θα είναι η μέγιστη τάση. Από το άλλο τριμερ μόνο με το πολυμετρο θα παρεις ένδειξη, μεταξύ του δρομέα και της V+. Αυτή ειναι η τάση που θα περιμενει να δει, στα άκρα της shunt, τι τιμή έχει ;;; αν είναι πχ 0,22 * 8Α = 1,76. Αυτή την τιμή θα μειώσεις μέσω του τριμερ για να λειτουργήσει αντίστοιχα ο κόφτης.

----------


## sdouze

> Η τάση μια χαρά δουλευει, με το ποτ στο μέγιστο μείωσε την τάση από το τριμερ στα 32, αυτή θα είναι η μέγιστη τάση. Από το άλλο τριμερ μόνο με το πολυμετρο θα παρεις ένδειξη, μεταξύ του δρομέα και της V+. Αυτή ειναι η τάση που θα περιμενει να δει, στα άκρα της shunt, τι τιμή έχει ;;; αν είναι πχ 0,22 * 8Α = 1,76. Αυτή την τιμή θα μειώσεις μέσω του τριμερ για να λειτουργήσει αντίστοιχα ο κόφτης.



Χθες ξανα διάβασα την ελληνική. Θα διαβάσω και την αγγλική.
Το θέμα είναι ότι με το ποτ στο μέγιστο η τάση δεν πέφτει κουνώντας το τριμμερ. Θα μετρήσω και αυτό που λες. Άλλα δεν θα έπρεπε όταν γυρνάω το τριμμερ του ρεύματος να άλλαζε  το ρεύμα;

----------


## sdouze

Το πρόβλημα με το τριμμερ ρύθμισης για  μέγιστο ρεύμα αποδείχθηκε ότι οφείλετε σε χαλασμένο τριμμερ.
Αύριο θα κανω κάποιες μετρήσεις σχετικά με το τριμμερ της τάσης.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Πρόσεξε τα στο κόλλημα, είναι πολύ ευαίσθητα, αν επιμείνεις ξεκολάει το συρματάκι απο τη θέση του ..... Ούτε κόλλημα, ξεκόλλημα δεν αντέχουν πολλά .....

----------


## sdouze

> Πρόσεξε τα στο κόλλημα, είναι πολύ ευαίσθητα, αν επιμείνεις ξεκολάει το συρματάκι απο τη θέση του ..... Ούτε κόλλημα, ξεκόλλημα δεν αντέχουν πολλά .....



Και είναι και εκνευριστικά στο ξεκόλλημα  :Lol: 

Δημήτρη έχουν γεμίσει τα εισερχόμενα σου.

----------


## BeetleJuice

> Καλησπέρα
> Παρακάτω υπάρχουν screenshots του σχηματικού ,του τριασδιάστατου μοντέλου της πλακέτας και το σχέδιο της πλακέτας.
> Στην πλακέτα δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα τις ενώσεις.Τοποθέτησα τα εξαρτήματα μόνο ώστε να την τυπώσω και να σιγουρευτώ οτι εχω διαλέξει τα σώστα footprints.
> Όποιος έχει χρόνο και θέλει ας ρήξει μια ματια να μου πει μήπως βρεί καποιο λάθος στο σχηματίκο ή στην τοποθέτηση των εξαρτημάτων(αν και λογικά θα αλλάξω το layout οταν κάνω τις ενώσεις).
> Καθε σχόλιο και πρόταση καλοδεχούμενη.
> 
> PCB Layout
> 
> Σχηματικό
> ...




ξερω οτι εφαγες πολυ χρονο να ξανασχεδιασεις την πλακετα, μηπως υπαρχει περιπτωση να μοιραστεις το αρχειο για να στειλω και εγω για τυπωμα ? (η μηπως εχεις παραλαβει παραπανω απο μια πλακετες και θελεις να τις πουλησεις?)

----------


## sdouze

Καλησπέρα έχω να σου δώσω νομίζω.θα ανεβάσω το σχέδιο μέσα στην βδομαδα γτ θέλει κάποιες αλλαγές 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## BeetleJuice

> Καλησπέρα έχω να σου δώσω νομίζω.θα ανεβάσω το σχέδιο μέσα στην βδομαδα γτ θέλει κάποιες αλλαγές 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk




θα στην πληρωσω αν εχεις κανει παραγγελια εννοειται. δεν ζηταω κατι free μου φαινεται εφιαλτης να κατσω να το σχεδιασω ολο μονος μου (και ναναι και σωστο...), ο κοπος πληρωνεται!
σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## BeetleJuice

> To συζητήσαμε πιο νωρίς το θέμα εδώ (πχ ποστ #4), αλλαγή τυλίγματος εννοούμε να αλλάζεις τύλιγμα και άρα τάση εξόδου του μετ/στη ώστε να έχεις μικρότερη τάση Vce στα τρανζίστορ ισχύος οπότε και λιγότερες απώλειες που θα μετατραπούν σε ζέστη (dissipation) για το ίδιο ρεύμα. Αυτό είναι και το μεγάλο πρόβλημα των γραμμικών τροφοδοτικών, οι μεγάλες απώλειες σε χαμηλή τάση/μεγάλο ρεύμα εξόδου:
> 
> Αν πχ έχουμε ένα μεταβλητό τροφοδοτικό μηδέν με 30V, τότε αν η τάση εξόδου του μετ/στη είναι μία και έχουμε στον/στους Συλλέκτες πχ 35V, για έξοδο 25V/1A έχουμε απώλειες 35-25=10Vce επί 1Α = 10W αλλά για έξοδο 10V/1A έχουμε 25Vce*1A = 25W. Αν αλλάζουμε τυλίγματα πχ προσθέτοντας μία μεσαία λήψη στον μετ/στη (στην μέση του τυλίγματος και άρα τάσης), τότε μπορούμε να έχουμε την μισή τάση στους Συλλέκτες από μηδέν μέχρι τα 15V τάση εξόδου (~17.5 στους Συλλέκτες) και για πάνω από 15V και μέχρι τα 30Vout να αλλάζουμε τύλιγμα με ένα ρελέ (ένας τελεστικός θα μετράει την τάση εξόδου και θα ενεργοποιεί το ρελέ) οπότε να έχουμε τα 35V στους Συλλέκτες. Έτσι για 25V/1A έξοδο θα έχουμε πάλι 10*1=10W αλλά για 10V/1A έξοδο θα έχουμε 17.5-10 = 7.5Vce * 1A = 7.5W αντί για 25W που είχαμε πριν!
> 
> Απλό κύκλωμα με ένα τελεστικό/ρελέ και μία μεσαία λήψη μπορείς να δεις στο Κ7200, αυτό έχει δύο τελεστικούς/ρελέ και πολλά τροφοδοτικά "πάγκου" τύπου 3005/3010/κτλ χρησιμοποιούν πολλά τυλίγματα για κάτω από 10Vce max στα 0-30V (πχ αυτό έχει τρεις τελεστικούς και τρία ρελέ).



υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να μας δειξεις με σχεδιο πως γινεται η μεταβαση με τα ρελε, δηλαδη πως διαβαζει την ταση ο τελεστικος και στελνει το σημα στο ρελε?
επισης μια ερωτηση ακομα: οταν κλεισει το ρελε απο το δευτερο τυλιγμα και γυρισει στο πρωτο , που η ταση ειναι χαμηλοτερη , ο πυκνωτης δεν ειναι φορτισμενος με πιο μεγαλη ταση? αυτη η "εξτρα" ταση που παει ? (να παει "πισω" δε μπορει λογω γεφυρας αρα απλα "τροφοδοτει" ο πυκνωτης μεχρι να πεσει στην ταση που πραγματικα χρειαζεται?). Επισης οταν απο το χαμηλο τυλιγμα πας σε ψηλο, δεν μενει "μισοαδειος" ο πυκνωτης μεχρι να φορτισει στην ταση απο το δευτερο τυλιγμα?

----------


## 744

Η λύση: Περιοριστής Απωλειών, Ελέκτορ Οκτώβριος 1991.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Εδώ https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=99648 υπάρχει το κυκλωμα με τα ρελε, και τις τάσεις τις δίνεις με κάποιο κλάσμα της ρυθμιζόμενης τάσης, και οι τιμές αναφοράς για σύγκριση παλι με διαιρετες αντιστασεων. Θέλει μία μικρή πλακετιτσα ακόμα με ένα πακακι ακόμα για να τροφοδοτεί τα ρελε. 
Ο περιοριστης απωλειών εμένα δεν μου βγήκε παντα σωστός, μία δουλευε, μια δεν δουλευε και δεν τον εμπιστευθηκα.

----------


## chip

> επισης μια ερωτηση ακομα: οταν κλεισει το ρελε απο το δευτερο τυλιγμα και γυρισει στο πρωτο , που η ταση ειναι χαμηλοτερη , ο πυκνωτης δεν ειναι φορτισμενος με πιο μεγαλη ταση? αυτη η "εξτρα" ταση που παει ? (να παει "πισω" δε μπορει λογω γεφυρας αρα απλα "τροφοδοτει" ο πυκνωτης μεχρι να πεσει στην ταση που πραγματικα χρειαζεται?). Επισης οταν απο το χαμηλο τυλιγμα πας σε ψηλο, δεν μενει "μισοαδειος" ο πυκνωτης μεχρι να φορτισει στην ταση απο το δευτερο τυλιγμα?



για κάποια msec το τροφοδοτικό, δηλαδή τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου παρέχουν χαμηλή ταση ενώ τροφοδοτούνται από το τύλιγμα υψηλής τάσης με συνέπεια μεγάλύτερες απώλειες σε θερμότητα.Βέβαια αυτο διαρκει για πολύ λιγο οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ψύξης στο τροφοδοτικό.
ο χρόνος μεταγωγής του ρελέ και φόρτισης των πυκνωτών σε υψηλότερη τάση είναι περίπου ή λιγότερο από 10msec που είναι μικρότερος χρόνος από τον χρόνο που απαιτείται για να γυρίσει το ποτενσιόμετρο από μια χαμηλή τάση σε μια υψηλή.... και στην περίπτωση που γυρίσει πιο γρήγορα απλά θα καθυστερήσει καποια msec το τροφοδοτικό  να δώσει την επιθυμητή τάση.

----------


## 744

> ... εμένα δεν μου βγήκε παντα σωστός, μία δουλευε, μια δεν δουλευε και δεν τον εμπιστευθηκα.



Γιατί δεν δουλεύει πάντα? Κάτι δεν έγινε σωστά. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δουλεύει περιστασιακά. Κάποια επαφή, βύσμα, ψυχρή κόλληση?

Είναι κρίμα αφού το έφτασες μέχρι εκεί να το παρατήσεις.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Γιατί δεν δουλεύει πάντα? Κάτι δεν έγινε σωστά. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δουλεύει περιστασιακά. Κάποια επαφή, βύσμα, ψυχρή κόλληση?
> 
> Είναι κρίμα αφού το έφτασες μέχρι εκεί να το παρατήσεις.



Έφτιαξα με φίλους 2-3 πλακέτες και ποτε δουλευε η αρνητική πλευρά και πότε η θετική και βαρέθηκα να ψάχνω. Στο μεταξύ είχα κάνει και μια άλλη παραλλαγή του*LM723 Elektor '82   με σταθερόποιημένη τάση της λειτουργίας του ολοκληρωμένου την οποία δεν ολοκλήρωσα ποτέ γιατι αυτό που παρουσίασα δούλευε μια χαρά για τις ανάγκες μου και όχι μόνο .....*

----------


## 744

Πάντως αν θέλεις να τα τσεκάρω στη διάθεσή σου.

----------


## harilaos

> Καλησπέρα
> Παρακάτω υπάρχουν screenshots του σχηματικού ,του τριασδιάστατου μοντέλου της πλακέτας και το σχέδιο της πλακέτας.
> Στην πλακέτα δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα τις ενώσεις.Τοποθέτησα τα εξαρτήματα μόνο ώστε να την τυπώσω και να σιγουρευτώ οτι εχω διαλέξει τα σώστα footprints.
> Όποιος έχει χρόνο και θέλει ας ρήξει μια ματια να μου πει μήπως βρεί καποιο λάθος στο σχηματίκο ή στην τοποθέτηση των εξαρτημάτων(αν και λογικά θα αλλάξω το layout οταν κάνω τις ενώσεις).
> Καθε σχόλιο και πρόταση καλοδεχούμενη.
> 
> PCB Layout
> 
> Σχηματικό
> ...



Καλησπέρα, μπορείς να δώσεις λίγες πληροφορίες για τις πλακέτες, που εστειλες τα αρχεία, πόσο χρόνο χρειάστηκε, ποσότητα και κόστος;
ευχαριστώ!

----------


## sdouze

> Καλησπέρα, μπορείς να δώσεις λίγες πληροφορίες για τις πλακέτες, που εστειλες τα αρχεία, πόσο χρόνο χρειάστηκε, ποσότητα και κόστος;
> ευχαριστώ!



Καλησπέρα
Έστειλα την πλακέτα στην JLCPCB.
Πήρα 5 πλακέτες και μαζί με τα μεταφορικά(Registered Air Mail) κόστισε κοντά 7€ έκανε να έρθει 1 μήνα και λίγες μέρες.
Υπάρχουν και αλλοι τρόποι αποστολής που ερχονται πολυ πιο γρήγορα αλλα εμένα δεν με ένοιαζε τότε.Οι πλακέτες είναι οι πρώτες που παίρνω μου φανηκαν αρκετά καλές.

----------

harilaos (18-05-22), 

mikemtb (18-05-22)

----------

